# PCC Timeframe for Pune



## td_developer (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes to get the Police Clearance Certificate in Pune?

Also after we get PCC , within how much timeframe is the visa granted


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

Dude, you can get the PCC within 3 - 4 days if you can keep the goons happy. Else it takes 20 - 25 days at least..


----------



## td_developer (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, is there anyway we can fasttrack PCC as I am not aware what is the current status of my application, they have simply taken the passport and given a receipt. Also the number given on the receipt doesnt turn up on the online status check for the application.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

td_developer said:


> Well, is there anyway we can fasttrack PCC as I am not aware what is the current status of my application, they have simply taken the passport and given a receipt. Also the number given on the receipt doesnt turn up on the online status check for the application.


Where did you apply for PCC, and when ? Did you apply to the passport office on S.B.Road, or did you apply to the new "Passport Seva Kendra" ?

Guys from Pune - Can you please help here ?


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Where did you apply for PCC, and when ? Did you apply to the passport office on S.B.Road, or did you apply to the new "Passport Seva Kendra" ?
> 
> Guys from Pune - Can you please help here ?


Dude, yes you need to apply from the Passport Office on S.B Road. There is nowhere else in Pune you can apply for a PCC for immigration.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Revenant said:


> Dude, yes you need to apply from the Passport Office on S.B Road. There is nowhere else in Pune you can apply for a PCC for immigration.



Check out the 1st May newspapers ... the new PSK has started in Pune. They also accept the applications now.

But anyway, thanks for the info !


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Check out the 1st May newspapers ... the new PSK has started in Pune. They also accept the applications now.
> 
> But anyway, thanks for the info !


Old one is still operating though. My mom submitted her passport application today morning.


----------



## trushilshah (Oct 16, 2012)

Today I had applied for PCC for my wife and me. My passport has Pune's address while my wife's has Ahmedabad address. I received my PCC in 1.5 hrs and they also accepted my wife's application and now she needs to undergo Police verification in Pune. I hope this would be helpful to the people who doesn't have the Pune address in the Passport.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello Trushilshah,

I and my husband both do not have Pune address on our Passport but we are working in Pune from last 1 and half year. We need to get PCC from here so just have few questions:

(1) Could you please tell me how long did it take for your wife's PCC since she had Ahmedabad address and needed police verification in Pune?
(2) Did you have to leave your wife's passport with them?
(3) Also we have proof for current address as our rent agreement only for past 1 and half year is that enough? 

Please do let me know the whole process you went through since I am quite worried about this whole PCC thing.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards,


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,
I m a Sri Lankan. I studied in Bangalore for 3 years within last 10 years time. Can any of Indian friends advise me on how to get my PCC from India?


----------



## Rachna4321 (Dec 28, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Old one is still operating though. My mom submitted her passport application today morning.


As of recent which is 29th Dec, 2012 S B Road passport office does not accept PCC application. You have to only go to PSK, Mundwa , Pune


----------



## Rachna4321 (Dec 28, 2012)

PCC received from Commissioner office with a notification not valid for tourist visa. Now where in the world does anybody apply PCC for tourist visa? Has anybody got a PCC with a notification not valid for tourist visa.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Rachna4321 said:


> PCC received from Commissioner office with a notification not valid for tourist visa. Now where in the world does anybody apply PCC for tourist visa? Has anybody got a PCC with a notification not valid for tourist visa.


You got the PCC. That's fantabulous news 
All the best for the rest of the journey. 

To your question, haven't come across anything like that.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Rachna4321 said:


> As of recent which is 29th Dec, 2012 S B Road passport office does not accept PCC application. You have to only go to PSK, Mundwa , Pune



Hi, So, can we approach the PSK directly or is there need for any appointment for PCC?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Hi, So, can we approach the PSK directly or is there need for any appointment for PCC?


login to passportindia.gov.in and create an application for PCC (you may need to create login id if not done earlier). print that out and visit PSK Mundwa the next day without an appointment. If your passport is issued from Pune, they will give the PCC in 1-2 days otherwise, it will take 3-4 weeks depending how you chase the Police guys.

Hope that helps!


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> login to passportindia.gov.in and create an application for PCC (you may need to create login id if not done earlier). print that out and visit PSK Mundwa the next day without an appointment. If your passport is issued from Pune, they will give the PCC in 1-2 days otherwise, it will take 3-4 weeks depending how you chase the Police guys.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Alright cool. Thanks


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Rachna4321 said:


> PCC received from Commissioner office with a notification not valid for tourist visa. Now where in the world does anybody apply PCC for tourist visa? Has anybody got a PCC with a notification not valid for tourist visa.


Congrats Rachna, this is great news:clap2:

I visited the PSK yeasterday, my PCC application has been accepted and they said that I need to go to the police station after 10 days for verification and later after few days go back to PSK and collect the PCC.

So lets hope for the best.


----------



## trushilshah (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi sunny,

Sorry for being late.

1) I had applied for my wife's pcc in first week on november and still waiting for it. Commissioner's office has dispatched the clearance report to RPO in second week of december but no news from RPO regarding it. 

2) They won't keep your passport

3) Not sure about whether rent agreement will work or not? as I have the Pune address in my passport so didn't face this issue.



Sunny27 said:


> Hello Trushilshah,
> 
> I and my husband both do not have Pune address on our Passport but we are working in Pune from last 1 and half year. We need to get PCC from here so just have few questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

trushilshah said:


> Hi sunny,
> 
> Sorry for being late.
> 
> ...


No worries & thanks for the reply.

You are right the 1st time around I went with my rent agreement but it did not work so I got my bank statement & my application has been accepted.

Sorry to hear about your wife's PCC, I really hope you get it soon.

From what I have read so far in this forum I think I will have to chase the police guys & hope that it will help me get it soon.

Will post my experiences as & when possible to help our fellow members.

Regards,


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, I had applied for my spouse's PCC on 23/11. Ploice verification was done mid december and they had told me that they will send it to the commisioner office in 2 days.
I'm still waiting. In the meantime, when we called the customer care, they said that its with RPO. 

The status still shows the same thing which was shown on the date of application. Can you guys suggest from your exp as to what can be done? 

If we should follow up, then at this stage with whom would that be? Commisioner office/RPO?

Any clue will help!


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Rachna4321 said:


> PCC received from Commissioner office with a notification not valid for tourist visa. Now where in the world does anybody apply PCC for tourist visa? Has anybody got a PCC with a notification not valid for tourist visa.


Hi Rachna4321, 

Can you please tell us your timeline? How were you notified? SMS/phone?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, I had applied for my spouse's PCC on 23/11. Ploice verification was done mid december and they had told me that they will send it to the commisioner office in 2 days.
> I'm still waiting. In the meantime, when we called the customer care, they said that its with RPO.
> 
> The status still shows the same thing which was shown on the date of application. Can you guys suggest from your exp as to what can be done?
> ...


does customer care know about the actual file movement apart from the online status.. I doubt!!

Here is my exp - I applied PCC at pune psk in last week of december.. I went to commisioner office this saturday i.e. 5th January. He said there is a backlog and December files are being processed right now. It will take a weeks time before he send file to local police station. I tried asking him if there is any way to make the process fast, he said yes and there are certain charges.. as i expected.!!

He said if you pay the extra charges (amounting to passport fees), he will make it happen in a weeks time and I would have pcc by next friday .. 


I opted for the normal processing since I am in no rush at the moment and waiting for ACS results.


Hope that helps!

Cheers.


----------



## trushilshah (Oct 16, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> No worries & thanks for the reply.
> 
> You are right the 1st time around I went with my rent agreement but it did not work so I got my bank statement & my application has been accepted.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sunny. I have received PCC today. Apart from chasing local police, once your clearance is done from them, chase commissioner's office as well. Once they send your report to RPO get "Outward number" from them and then visit RPO to get your PCC. As you have submitted your application to PSK, you need to visit RPO on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30. Don't wait for SMS / email to collect your PCC as you will never get it. This is simple but time consuming process. Agents are taking 1500 rs. for the same but I suggest do it by yourself as anyhow they will require you to appear personally. I didn't pay to any Agent. 

I hope this information is useful.


----------



## trushilshah (Oct 16, 2012)

Get Outward number and date from commissioner's office and then contact RPO on Tuesday / Wednesday / Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30. You need to spend your entire days there as they collect application in the morning and issue PCC after 4:00 PM.


----------



## trushilshah (Oct 16, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> does customer care know about the actual file movement apart from the online status.. I doubt!!
> 
> Here is my exp - I applied PCC at pune psk in last week of december.. I went to commisioner office this saturday i.e. 5th January. He said there is a backlog and December files are being processed right now. It will take a weeks time before he send file to local police station. I tried asking him if there is any way to make the process fast, he said yes and there are certain charges.. as i expected.!!
> 
> ...


Customer care doesn't know anything and also they don't have any authority to comment on timeline for PCC (my personal experience). It's your requirement and you need to chase everyone . I suggest you do a regular follow up. Application submitted to PSK expires after 90 days. So, make sure you get it before your application expires.


----------



## trushilshah (Oct 16, 2012)

Rachna4321 said:


> PCC received from Commissioner office with a notification not valid for tourist visa. Now where in the world does anybody apply PCC for tourist visa? Has anybody got a PCC with a notification not valid for tourist visa.


PCC issued by commissioner office is not valid for 189/190 VISA. You need to obtain it from RPO.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

trushilshah said:


> Thanks Sunny. I have received PCC today. Apart from chasing local police, once your clearance is done from them, chase commissioner's office as well. Once they send your report to RPO get "Outward number" from them and then visit RPO to get your PCC. As you have submitted your application to PSK, you need to visit RPO on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30. Don't wait for SMS / email to collect your PCC as you will never get it. This is simple but time consuming process. Agents are taking 1500 rs. for the same but I suggest do it by yourself as anyhow they will require you to appear personally. I didn't pay to any Agent.
> 
> I hope this information is useful.


Hi,

Thanks for your info.. Infact I had been to the RPO and they told to get an outward number.. But someone in the queue told me that the commisioner office is not giving the outward number now(again, not sure)..
The guy in the enquiry counter told me that the PCC would have come already and it is showing as "Pending" and first told me to come next week with the main applicant, and thereafter told me to come tomorrow.. 
My qtsns:

1) not sure what to do.. Should I check for the outward number at commisioner's office , or go by what the guy said and take my spouse tomorrow as she is the applicant.

2) Also, do they ask for any other docs at the RPO, or just the receipt and passport are fine?

3) If things are ok, do they give the PCC at the RPO itself, or should we go to PSK after that?

Any clue would help!


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your info.. Infact I had been to the RPO and they told to get an outward number.. But someone in the queue told me that the commisioner office is not giving the outward number now(again, not sure)..
> The guy in the enquiry counter told me that the PCC would have come already and it is showing as "Pending" and first told me to come next week with the main applicant, and thereafter told me to come tomorrow..
> ...


Hello... there is an outward number which commisoiner office guys need to send with the application back to PSK (not sure about RPO .. hopefully the same). you may need to go commisioner office incase your report reached without outward number. 

Yes .. preferably please go along with the main applicant if possible or atleast some proofs like marriage certificate or something.

they should not ask any other doc but no harm to carry the docs which you submitted during application..

no idea about the third one.. 


basically - try to have the best possible situation from your side so that you don't need to go back to them for a small and lil reason..


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

trushilshah said:


> Thanks Sunny. I have received PCC today. Apart from chasing local police, once your clearance is done from them, chase commissioner's office as well. Once they send your report to RPO get "Outward number" from them and then visit RPO to get your PCC. As you have submitted your application to PSK, you need to visit RPO on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30. Don't wait for SMS / email to collect your PCC as you will never get it. This is simple but time consuming process. Agents are taking 1500 rs. for the same but I suggest do it by yourself as anyhow they will require you to appear personally. I didn't pay to any Agent.
> 
> I hope this information is useful.


First of all Congratulations, finally you got the PCC:clap2::clap2:

And thanks for the above information.

Now let me just put down the whole process & correct me if I got it wrong:

1. Application to be submitted at PSK- Already done.
2. Visit Commissioner's office & get Outward number
3. Visit RPO with this outward number on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30

Is this correct? Also just wanted to know how do you know which is your commissioner's office? I thought we have to visit our nearest police station, did not know anything about this Commissioner's office or RPO.

Also could you please give me the address of RPO? I thought we get the PCC from PSK.

Thanks a million for giving me the above info


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> login to passportindia.gov.in and create an application for PCC (you may need to create login id if not done earlier). print that out and visit PSK Mundwa the next day without an appointment. If your passport is issued from Pune, they will give the PCC in 1-2 days otherwise, it will take 3-4 weeks depending how you chase the Police guys.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Hi thumbsup,

One more question, do we have to take printout of the receipt or the actual application? the receipt has the appointment details which I havent taken. please let me know. am planning to go to the PSK tomorrow.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Hi thumbsup,
> 
> One more question, do we have to take printout of the receipt or the actual application? the receipt has the appointment details which I havent taken. please let me know. am planning to go to the PSK tomorrow.


Sorry could not visit your post earlier.. You need to take only the receipt with valid ARN number Without an appointment.. .Make sure you carry all the documents.. . Do you have passport from the same state or jurisdiction where you intend to go for PCC?


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Sorry could not visit your post earlier.. You need to take only the receipt with valid ARN number Without an appointment.. .Make sure you carry all the documents.. . Do you have passport from the same state or jurisdiction where you intend to go for PCC?


okay, so what all documents do we need to carry apart from the passport?
Yes my passport is from Pune.
Thanks for your help


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> okay, so what all documents do we need to carry apart from the passport?
> Yes my passport is from Pune.
> Thanks for your help


you can get the documents list from passportindia.gov.in and what all docs are accepted for address proof.. carry at least 2 address proof. if your passport is from pune and you are going to Pune PSK. you may get the PCC on the same day or max 2 days..

Also, for the benefit of the rest of members.. please enquire if Pune PSK is accepting the PCC applications for passports issues outside Pune or Maharashtra or not.


Thanks and All the best!!


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> you can get the documents list from passportindia.gov.in and what all docs are accepted for address proof.. carry at least 2 address proof. if your passport is from pune and you are going to Pune PSK. you may get the PCC on the same day or max 2 days..
> 
> Also, for the benefit of the rest of members.. please enquire if Pune PSK is accepting the PCC applications for passports issues outside Pune or Maharashtra or not.
> 
> ...


My spouse had a passport issued in US and address out of Maharashtra, and yes, they accepted her application


----------



## trushilshah (Oct 16, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> First of all Congratulations, finally you got the PCC:clap2::clap2:
> 
> And thanks for the above information.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunny,

Following are the steps:
1. Application to be submitted at PSK

2. After 2 weeks visit your area police station for PCC. (Flow of document is RPO->Commissioner office->area police station->Commissioner office->RPO). 

3. After two weeks of clearance by area police station visit Commissioner's office & get Outward number and date. They won't give you very easily. So, be prepared. Commissioner office is opposite to Sadhuwaswani chowk, Nr. Pune railway station.

4. Visit RPO with this outward number on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30. RPO is opposite to Symbiosis International college, Kothrud. Just for your info. PSK won't give you PCC if your passport doesn't contain Pune address. Also when you visit RPO, make sure that you have sufficient time as it will take complete day. They will issue you after 4:00 PM only. So, be there in the morning by 9:15 AM. Stand in a queue to get token. (If this is the first time you are visiting Pune passport office then you will be amazed by seeing the way they work, i m sure ). Visit passport officer and show your outward number. Using that they will link your documents and once they will grant after 4:00 PM they will issue you the PCC in duplicate. In case they refuse then you need to argue strongly to get your PCC.

I suggest don't go via any Agent as in that case also you need to stand in a queue.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

trushilshah said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Following are the steps:
> 1. Application to be submitted at PSK
> ...


By the way, can you please elaborate what you mean by "they will issue you the PCC in duplicate"? Dont they give the correct PCC document?


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

It has become very difficult to get the fancy "outward number" from the commissioner's office.. Today we went there and we got a rude reply saying that they have already sent our docs to RPO on 12/30 and its the RPO people who are slow at work and they are simply redirecting people to the commisioner's office.. While the RPO guys had asked us to go to the Commisioner's office.. 

In-spite of requesting so many times, they refused to give us the outward number from commisioner's office..


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

trushilshah said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Following are the steps:
> 1. Application to be submitted at PSK
> ...


I am a bit confused here. Thumbup earlier said you could get the PCC within 2-3 days if the passport is issued in Pune. The above process doesnt look like getting over in 2-3 days. Or is it if the passport is from pune, only in that case it'll take less time else it'll go through the above mentioned process?


----------



## SumitSingh (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi experts, 

Can anyone please help me out with my following queries regarding PCC -

1. I have got a passport issued from Patna, would I get PCC done from Pune PSK?

2. What documents would be needed when I would go PSK for submitting my application?

3. As I have landed in Pune after almost an year from Australia and I am staying at friend's place, I do not have Present/Previous Address Proof, what documents can be presented for the same? Does Address Proof on letterhead from Infosys qualify?

4. How much would be the expense incurred in the end to end flow? (legal fee and under the table)

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PRForAussie (Jan 3, 2013)

fly_aus said:


> It has become very difficult to get the fancy "outward number" from the commissioner's office.. Today we went there and we got a rude reply saying that they have already sent our docs to RPO on 12/30 and its the RPO people who are slow at work and they are simply redirecting people to the commisioner's office.. While the RPO guys had asked us to go to the Commisioner's office..
> 
> In-spite of requesting so many times, they refused to give us the outward number from commisioner's office..


I went through the same problem. I managed to get the outward number after 3 visits and eventually taking a route which none of us like to take. In my case RPO people refused to tell me the status of PCC application without the outward number.

There is quite a bit of backlog at Pune RPO, so even after getting the outward number be prepared to wait.


----------



## PRForAussie (Jan 3, 2013)

vsubnis said:


> I am a bit confused here. Thumbup earlier said you could get the PCC within 2-3 days if the passport is issued in Pune. The above process doesnt look like getting over in 2-3 days. Or is it if the passport is from pune, only in that case it'll take less time else it'll go through the above mentioned process?


You will get the PCC on the same day or within 2 to 3 days if your current address and address in passport is same. If addresses are different then there would be a police verification process, which would take 2 to 3 months for Pune.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

PRForAussie said:


> You will get the PCC on the same day or within 2 to 3 days if your current address and address in passport is same. If addresses are different then there would be a police verification process, which would take 2 to 3 months for Pune.


My parents reside at the address on my passport. I've put my current address (which is different than my passport address) in my application and put in the passport address as my permanent address. 
Do you think, I should create a new application with just the passport address ? I did submit the earlier application. 
I dont have any other address proofs apart from passport and driving license on my name for my earlier address. The electricity & PMC bills are on dad's name. Bank statements are on the new address. 
Please suggest me how to go about it. 2-3 months is a very long time.


----------



## PRForAussie (Jan 3, 2013)

vsubnis said:


> My parents reside at the address on my passport. I've put my current address (which is different than my passport address) in my application and put in the passport address as my permanent address.
> Do you think, I should create a new application with just the passport address ? I did submit the earlier application.
> I dont have any other address proofs apart from passport and driving license on my name for my earlier address. The electricity & PMC bills are on dad's name. Bank statements are on the new address.
> Please suggest me how to go about it. 2-3 months is a very long time.


For address proof I don't think your current passport will suffice. You need to provide an address proof which mentions that you are staying at that address for at least one year.

While obtaining the PCC for my wife, we gave MSEB bill (which is on my name) and marriage certificate but that was not accepted. I was told that 2 documents can not be clubbed as an address proof. I submitted a bank statement with mine and my wife's name and they accepted it.

One thing you can try out is, try adding your name to your father's account and take a bank statement with your father's name and yours. This might solve your problem but not for your dependent applicants.

While taking a bank statement make sure that there are transactions present around the from date otherwise they will not accept it and will ask for bank statement with older dates.

I found getting a PCC most painful for Australia immigration. So be patient and best of luck!!!


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

PRForAussie said:


> For address proof I don't think your current passport will suffice. You need to provide an address proof which mentions that you are staying at that address for at least one year.
> 
> While obtaining the PCC for my wife, we gave MSEB bill (which is on my name) and marriage certificate but that was not accepted. I was told that 2 documents can not be clubbed as an address proof. I submitted a bank statement with mine and my wife's name and they accepted it.
> 
> ...


Wow...that gives me an idea to just change both of our bank addresses to our passport addresses and request for a statement. that should work right? 
The from date for this address is like 2004. I may not have statements for those dates. I'll need to check.

secondary proof is driving license. It's same as the passport address.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

trushilshah said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Following are the steps:
> 1. Application to be submitted at PSK
> ...


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> I am a bit confused here. Thumbup earlier said you could get the PCC within 2-3 days if the passport is issued in Pune. The above process doesnt look like getting over in 2-3 days. Or is it if the passport is from pune, only in that case it'll take less time else it'll go through the above mentioned process?


Yes the mentioned process is to be followed when the passport is not from Pune, otherwise I have heard that you get PCC in 2-3 days, so do not worry I guess your passport is from Pune so you will get it soon.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Yes the mentioned process is to be followed when the passport is not from Pune, otherwise I have heard that you get PCC in 2-3 days, so do not worry I guess your passport is from Pune so you will get it soon.


Alright thanks Sunny.


----------



## PRForAussie (Jan 3, 2013)

vsubnis said:


> Wow...that gives me an idea to just change both of our bank addresses to our passport addresses and request for a statement. that should work right?
> The from date for this address is like 2004. I may not have statements for those dates. I'll need to check.
> 
> secondary proof is driving license. It's same as the passport address.


I think that will work. Just confirm before changing the address that you will be given a statement for at least one year range with new address on it.

Regarding statement dates, if you are taking statement for the period Jan 2012 to Jan 2013 then make sure that there are some transactions for Jan 2012 otherwise select old from date.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

PRForAussie said:


> I think that will work. Just confirm before changing the address that you will be given a statement for at least one year range with new address on it.
> 
> Regarding statement dates, if you are taking statement for the period Jan 2012 to Jan 2013 then make sure that there are some transactions for Jan 2012 otherwise select old from date.


Thanks buddy I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

PRForAussie said:


> I think that will work. Just confirm before changing the address that you will be given a statement for at least one year range with new address on it.
> 
> Regarding statement dates, if you are taking statement for the period Jan 2012 to Jan 2013 then make sure that there are some transactions for Jan 2012 otherwise select old from date.


Guys, one more thing, would ration card work as a address proof? 
I also have ICICI prudential life insurance with my passport address. Would that work?


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Guys, one more thing, would ration card work as a address proof?
> I also have ICICI prudential life insurance with my passport address. Would that work?


Along with the ration card & ICIC Pru life, I also have Vodafone bills with same residential address. Would these work?
please let me know guys. Thanks


----------



## PRForAussie (Jan 3, 2013)

vsubnis said:


> Along with the ration card & ICIC Pru life, I also have Vodafone bills with same residential address. Would these work?
> please let me know guys. Thanks


You could check that on Passport Application website. They have a link to identify the list of document required for the application. You will get a "Address Proof" link once you fill in details and that link lists all documents which could be used as an address proof.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

PRForAussie said:


> You could check that on Passport Application website. They have a link to identify the list of document required for the application. You will get a "Address Proof" link once you fill in details and that link lists all documents which could be used as an address proof.


Alright thanks buddy.


----------



## trushilshah (Oct 16, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> By the way, can you please elaborate what you mean by "they will issue you the PCC in duplicate"? Dont they give the correct PCC document?


That means you will get two copies of the document.


----------



## trushilshah (Oct 16, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> I am a bit confused here. Thumbup earlier said you could get the PCC within 2-3 days if the passport is issued in Pune. The above process doesnt look like getting over in 2-3 days. Or is it if the passport is from pune, only in that case it'll take less time else it'll go through the above mentioned process?


If your passport is issued from Pune office then only you will get it from PSK in a single day. Else you need to go through this process.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I read in this forum that if my passport was not issued from Pune then i will not be given PCC from Pune PSK. Is it true?

My passport was issued from Chennai. 
I have applied for PCC from Pune PSK and the application was accepted on Jan 4.
When I spoke to the guy in the exit counter he said that I will have to visit the local police station after 10 days and that I will be receiving a SMS/email to collect PCC from Pune PSK. 
Will I get PCC from Pune PSK or from commissioner office as my passport address is not from pune ?

has anyone who submitted PCC application post 4 Jan received their PCC?
Those who have got PCC from Pune PSK (with address outside Pune) --> how long did the police verification and PCC process take?


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

dvinoth86 said:


> I read in this forum that if my passport was not issued from Pune then i will not be given PCC from Pune PSK. Is it true?
> 
> My passport was issued from Chennai.
> I have applied for PCC from Pune PSK and the application was accepted on Jan 4.
> ...


Hi Dvinoth86,

I have applied for PCC from Pune PSK, on 2nd of Jan 2013, my passport address is not from Pune so I was asked to visit the police station for verification, just like you.

I visited the police station this last week but my file has not yet come there so will be going again in the coming week.

From what I have read in this forum, once police verification is done from nearest police station, we need to go to commissioner's office where we need to collect our outward number. Than after getting this outward number we need to go to RPO with it to collect the PCC.

I hope this helps and if you face any other deviation please update here, so we all can be aware of the same.

Let me know if you have any more queries.

Good luck for getting the PCC soon


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> I have applied for PCC from Pune PSK, on 2nd of Jan 2013, my passport address is not from Pune so I was asked to visit the police station for verification, just like you.
> 
> I visited the police station this last week but my file has not yet come there so will be going again in the coming week.


Hi Sunny27, me to applied for PCC on 4th Jan 2013. My docs too havent come yet to the local Police station - Chaturshringi (CPS) in my case. Spoke with the officer Mr. Avhad there. He told me files have come upto 27th Dec only  Last week he told me files had come uptil 26th Dec & he was gonna visit Comm Office last Friday. So he had informed me to expect some files by Monday morning.

Planning to visit the commissioner office personally tomorrow to enquire about the delay in File being sent to CPS. Which area Police Station are you expecting at?


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi Sunny27, me to applied for PCC on 4th Jan 2013. My docs too havent come yet to the local Police station - Chaturshringi (CPS) in my case. Spoke with the officer Mr. Avhad there. He told me files have come upto 27th Dec only  Last week he told me files had come uptil 26th Dec & he was gonna visit Comm Office last Friday. So he had informed me to expect some files by Monday morning.
> 
> Planning to visit the commissioner office personally tomorrow to enquire about the delay in File being sent to CPS. Which area Police Station are you expecting at?


Hi Ankit,

My police station name is haveli police station, its near Abhiruchi mall, I visited it again today but after making me wait for 2 hours they informed me that the files have not come from last 3-4 months. I am really freaking out now.

Please let me know did you visit the commissioner's office the other day? Did you get any reply? Is there any way to know where is our file? Any idea where should we go so that we can push it. I do not mind spending some bucks if work can be done, but here since the file has not come to the police station I do not know what to do. Do you think the file is still at PSK? Should we visit there & ask?

Please forum members anyone, please give some guidance here.

Regards,


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> My police station name is haveli police station, its near Abhiruchi mall, I visited it again today but after making me wait for 2 hours they informed me that the files have not come from last 3-4 months. I am really freaking out now.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunny,

Regret the delay in responding. Had been tied up with office work 
Anyways, I did visit the commissioner office. The passport desk guy told me files are still under process. 2 days back they were processing for 1st Jan 2013 applications. Mine will probably happen in next week. Till then the wait is ON. But I do suggest you visit the commissioner office once. I guess since its Haveli for you, Pune City Commissioner office might not be good for you. Figure out the one which is relevant to you & do update us all. 
Try getting the contact number of the person looking at Haveli zone so that you can atleast call n ask which date the files have been processed upto.

Best luck. Hope this helps


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Regret the delay in responding. Had been tied up with office work
> Anyways, I did visit the commissioner office. The passport desk guy told me files are still under process. 2 days back they were processing for 1st Jan 2013 applications. Mine will probably happen in next week. Till then the wait is ON. But I do suggest you visit the commissioner office once. I guess since its Haveli for you, Pune City Commissioner office might not be good for you. Figure out the one which is relevant to you & do update us all.
> ...


Hello Ankit,

I visited the commissioner's office yesterday and you are right they told me to visit the SP office in Pashan for an update. It is so far that at the moment I am planning to visit my police station once again in next week and if than also there is no progress than I will have to go there- no choice. 

Good luck to you as it looks your status will progress in the next week. Please do send updates. I will do the same.

Regards,


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Regret the delay in responding. Had been tied up with office work
> Anyways, I did visit the commissioner office. The passport desk guy told me files are still under process. 2 days back they were processing for 1st Jan 2013 applications. Mine will probably happen in next week. Till then the wait is ON. But I do suggest you visit the commissioner office once. I guess since its Haveli for you, Pune City Commissioner office might not be good for you. Figure out the one which is relevant to you & do update us all.
> ...



Hi Ankit,
I had applied for PCC from Pune PSK on 6th Dec and i got a letter from the local police station to come for verification on 3rd Jan. So you can expect a delay of 28 to 30 days from the day u applied. Also do keep an eye on ur mailbox coz the police station sends a letter to come in for verification and u need to report there ASAP when you get that letter otherwise they send your application back to the commissioner's office and then it becomes a nightmare coz the whole cycle starts again!


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Ankit,
> I had applied for PCC from Pune PSK on 6th Dec and i got a letter from the local police station to come for verification on 3rd Jan. So you can expect a delay of 28 to 30 days from the day u applied. Also do keep an eye on ur mailbox coz the police station sends a letter to come in for verification and u need to report there ASAP when you get that letter otherwise they send your application back to the commissioner's office and then it becomes a nightmare coz the whole cycle starts again!


Hi DeeDeee,

So can you tell finally when did you get the PCC? How long did it take after the police verification? 

If you do not mind please jot down the whole process you went through-step by step, with the timings as well if you can manage.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards,


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi DeeDeee,
> 
> So can you tell finally when did you get the PCC? How long did it take after the police verification?
> 
> ...


Hi Sunny,
I haven't still got my PCC, can you imagine?  I meant to go to the commisioners office this week and get an update but i wasnt well...so i'll go early next week...it's surely stuck in the commisioners office coz the local police station informed me that they have sent my completed file somewhere around the 10th of Dec. This Pune PCC is a turning out to be a big headache...I'm applying for UK PCC at the moment and I think i'll get that before the Pune one 

Timelines for PCC:
Applied for PCC in Pune PSK, Mudhwa- 6th Dec
Got a letter from Local PS for verification - 3rd Jan
File sent back to commisioner's office - 10th Jan
PCC - :juggle:


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Sunny,
> I haven't still got my PCC, can you imagine?  I meant to go to the commisioners office this week and get an update but i wasnt well...so i'll go early next week...it's surely stuck in the commisioners office coz the local police station informed me that they have sent my completed file somewhere around the 10th of Dec. This Pune PCC is a turning out to be a big headache...I'm applying for UK PCC at the moment and I think i'll get that before the Pune one
> 
> Timelines for PCC:
> ...


Oh my God, you have still not got it

I am really freaking out now, already having nightmares. This PCC is getting on my nerves. I was hoping that you have got it so I can give myself some assurance.
But it looks like we are all in the same boat-Waiting Waiting Waiting:ranger:

I am going to go & check at my police station whether my file has come or not in the coming week, if it has not come than I am planning to use a agent to get this done. We can not get anything done here without spending money, I have had enough of stress because of this PCC and I think my patience has come to an end.

Will keep everyone updated what happens next. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello.. just for the benefit of everyone.. I am sharing my experience of getting PCC till now.

I applied PCC from Pune PSk on 27th Dec. Both my and my wife's passport are outside Pune jurisdiction so we initiated the PCC as I submitted the ACS.
I went to Chaturshringi Police station on 5th jan. he told me files usually come around 25 days of application. I went to Commsioner office in camp. Mr. Gore incharge over there for the Psahan area tole me that it will be sent in a weeks time. If I wish to have the processing fast, It would take around 1.5K per application and I would get the PCC within a weeks time. I did not opt for that since I was in no rush.

I went again to Chaturshringi office on 22nd Jan. Please note no letter or communication came to me for verification. Inspector there told me that files has come and told us the documents to be brought for the verification purpose. He also mentioned that if we fail to report him in 4 days.. he wil send our file back..  Well, we did not take chance and we went back to police station the same day in evening with all the documents. Verification process was done in 1 hour time and the person asked for a fees.. strange . he did not do anything special for us... and he still asked for money. I gave him some as I did not want to interrupt any thing. Last he told us to wait till 8 PM as their supervisor will be verifying the details and it wud just b 5 min activity.. andfinally it was all over by 8:10 PM. Inspector also told us that the files would be sent to commsioner office the very next day.. and CONTACT Mr Gore in case you wish to make it faster. "" I hope you all understand the connection.

Anyway, since I am in no rush. I am planning to visit commisioner office some time next week for the same, 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

trushilshah said:


> Thanks Sunny. I have received PCC today. Apart from chasing local police, once your clearance is done from them, chase commissioner's office as well. Once they send your report to RPO get "Outward number" from them and then visit RPO to get your PCC. As you have submitted your application to PSK, you need to visit RPO on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30. Don't wait for SMS / email to collect your PCC as you will never get it. This is simple but time consuming process. Agents are taking 1500 rs. for the same but I suggest do it by yourself as anyhow they will require you to appear personally. I didn't pay to any Agent.
> 
> I hope this information is useful.


In addition to this info...i would just like to add that once you go to RPO with outward number, they will send it to PSK and you will get the PCC form PSK. 

trushilshah, Did you get your certificate from RPO or PSK ? Nowdays they dont give anything at the RPO as everything is given at PSK.


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

In my case, my passport was issued back in 2005 form Pune itself and i had undergone the police verification process that time only hence the record of "PVR (Police Verification Report) clear" was already present in the passport office database. So i applied for PCC on the PSK web portal online and went to the PSK (Mundhwa office) in September 2012 with the online application form, I was given the PCC on the same day itself from the PSK , NOT from the RPO (SB Road office). Went to PSK at 9.15 AM, took the token, got my fingerprint and photo and was issued the PCC by 1 PM. I was out of the PSK Mundhwa office holding my printed PCC in my hands on the same day 

In the case of my wife, her passport was not from Pune and that too had her name before marriage. So i had to to get her passport re-issued form Pune and while doing that i did the name change and got my name endorsed on her passport as spouse name. So once she got the passport. I then applied for the PCC online but she had to go through the PVR clear process. And that takes around 2 months or maybe 3 months if you dont follow up by chasing the "outward number" like mentioned in this thread earlier.

ALL THE BEST and GOOD LUCK.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> In my case, my passport was issued back in 2005 form Pune itself and i had undergone the police verification process that time only hence the record of "PVR (Police Verification Report) clear" was already present in the passport office database. So i applied for PCC on the PSK web portal online and went to the PSK (Mundhwa office) in September 2012 with the online application form, I was given the PCC on the same day itself from the PSK , NOT from the RPO (SB Road office). Went to PSK at 9.15 AM, took the token, got my fingerprint and photo and was issued the PCC by 1 PM. I was out of the PSK Mundhwa office holding my printed PCC in my hands on the same day
> 
> In the case of my wife, her passport was not from Pune and that too had her name before marriage. So i had to to get her passport re-issued form Pune and while doing that i did the name change and got my name endorsed on her passport as spouse name. So once she got the passport. I then applied for the PCC online but she had to go through the PVR clear process. And that takes around 2 months or maybe 3 months if you dont follow up by chasing the "outward number" like mentioned in this thread earlier.
> 
> ALL THE BEST and GOOD LUCK.


Hi Abhijeet, 

Did you take a appointment before going to the PSK? Also, did you have to submit address proofs for yourself? 

Thanks.


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

vsubnis said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> Did you take a appointment before going to the PSK? Also, did you have to submit address proofs for yourself?
> 
> Thanks.


No. Neither did i take any appointment , nor did i take any address proof (because the address on my passport was the same as my current address)


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guyz,

Do these policemen ask for money directly/indirectly while doing verification?

Thanks


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sharing my experience with PCC

I applied in PSK in Mundwa on 13th Dec

File came to local Yerwada police station a month later (I had been following up. didn't wait for them to call me)

File was sent post verification to Commissioner's office on 19th Jan

I visited Commissioner's office on 23rd Jan. I was told that the file will be sent to RPO in 2/3 days.

I went to Commissioners office again today (since I didn't get the sms alert from PSK). Unfortunately , I missed the person who was handling the file (there is a area wise separation and one clerk cannot see the files for another).

Can somebody share their experience on how long it takes from Commissioner's office to PSK ? I was told this part is much faster and the local police station bit takes time


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hey guyz,
> 
> Do these policemen ask for money directly/indirectly while doing verification?
> 
> Thanks


Indirectly yes. They asked me to go in some inside room for a signature and there was a person excepting 200 bucks. $HIT country... I am glad that i will soon flee away from here. err...:focus:


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> Indirectly yes. They asked me to go in some inside room for a signature and there was a person excepting 200 bucks. $HIT country... I am glad that i will soon flee away from here. err...:focus:


Ohhh Yeah ..100% agree with you Abhijit. I am also really frustrated here with such things.


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

kanmaj10 said:


> Sharing my experience with PCC
> 
> I applied in PSK in Mundwa on 13th Dec
> 
> ...


It does NOT go from Commissioner office to PSK. It goes from Commisioner office to RPO and then from RPO to PSK. In my case, The local police verification happened on 2nd Dec. The commisioner office sent it to RPO on 12th Dec. I had been struggling to get the "outward number" since then and finally got it on 25th Jan. Was STUNNED to know that the commissioner office has released the PVR clear on 12th Dec itself. The RPO had been sitting since then (12th Dec )with NO ACTION. Why would they ? of course i didnt go through any agent or any "under-the-table" process. So, I went to RPO today (30th Jan) with the "outward number" and the passport officer told me that they will check this "outward number" and then send it to PSK so you can visit the PSK in the next 2-3 days to collect your PCC from PSK.

After going through all this trauma, i came to know that there is NO HOPE of any improvement in this country. The online systems are farce and just a show-off where actually on the ground its the same old $HIT system.

GOOD LUCK and ALL THE BEST.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I again went to the police station today, no file as yet and as I do not come under Pune City Area(Undri, near NIBM,Kondhwa), my file instead of going to Commissioner's office near the Station has gone to SP office in Pashan, which is way out far.

As my CO is allocated today I do not have the time & patience to wait for a month or two more, and anyway we have to pay under the table to someone or the other, so I am looking for an agent- If anyone has any suggestions please send me name with Phone number asap, as I am planning to get it done through them only. 

Yes this is one of the most frustrating things of our country

Please help if you have any agent names around MG Road, Camp.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards,


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

Sunny27 said:


> Than after getting this outward number we need to go to RPO with it to collect the PCC.


Hi Sunny27,

Are you sure you got the PCC from RPO (SB road office near Symbiosys) ? 

Or did you get it from the PSK (Mundhwa office) ? 


I went to RPO today with the "outward number" but the RPO officer told me to collect the PCC from the PSK in the next 2-3 days. Did he LIE to me ?


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

Sunny27 said:


> As my CO is allocated today I do not have the time & patience to wait for a month or two more


My friend, you are still in a better position than me. My Medicals have completed but i am still waiting for this last PCC of my spouse. You are in an early stage of CO allocation. Just a little bit of more patience is required. And the CO's are usually non-hesitant in giving you an extension for submission of the PCC+employement evidence docs+Medicals. I got my timlines extended TWICE from my CO. the second time the CO actually asked me to suggest a probably date by when i would be able to produce the last pending PCC . I sent him a screenshot from the passport website which shows the status and he is more than happy to wait till i get back. But i am following up. 

I had to wait from my USA PCC as well and i finally got it when i had just started loosing my nerves. 

Hang in there. You will get it. My best wishes and good luck to you.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> Indirectly yes. They asked me to go in some inside room for a signature and there was a person excepting 200 bucks. $HIT country... I am glad that i will soon flee away from here. err...:focus:


200 bucks is cheap man if it gets the work done  just $4 AUD


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> 200 bucks is cheap man if it gets the work done  just $4 AUD


LOL very true Ankit.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> Hi Sunny27,
> 
> Are you sure you got the PCC from RPO (SB road office near Symbiosys) ?
> 
> ...


Hey Abhijit,

I have written down the process as was told on the forum somewhere but since I have myself not received the PCC, I can not confirm but now I have also heard that after RPO, PCC is finally to be collected from PSK.

Please go to PSK and send us all an update here so the confusion is cleared.

Goodluck, looks like you have finally reached the END of this process.

All the best to all of us rest. May god show us some mercy.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

My learnings/understandings on the flow for PCC process in Pune for Non-Matching Address on Passport:
Flow of Documents is : PSK > Commissioner Office(COP) > Area Police Station(APS) > COP > Regional Passport Office (RPO) > PSK

1. Application to be submitted at PSK. No appointment required. Just register your application online, take a print & walk-in. 
Better be at the gate around 8.40AM. No separate line there for PCC or anything. Its chaotic at the entrance as Security guards don’t form any line there & everyone wants to rush. However people with Tatkal/PCC/9.15AM appointment are only allowed at the first time. Later people from other appointments are allowed.

PSK Address: Zero One, S.No.79/1,Ghorpadi - Mundhwa Road, Pingle Wasti, Opp. Ganga Orchid,Pune-411036. 
Telephone #: 020 2567-9962/5421/5422

Working Days: Monday-Friday 9:15 AM - 4:30 PM <Lunch: 1:30 PM - 2:00 PM>
Token Issuance: 9:15 AM - 4:00 PM 

2. After 1-2 weeks visit the COP & contact officer responsible for your relevant zone to check the location of your file. 

COP Address: Opposite to Nucleus Mall, Nr. Sadhu Vaswani Chowk and Nr. Pune Railway Station. 
Open upto 6 PM. Closed on 2nd and 4th Saturday. 
No telephones for PCC Desk. So no calling option available.

Enter via main gate next to Church. Do bag scanning & register entry. Go straight, then left towards the Axis Bank ATM. Take a right & enter the building. There on the left side there is a section for Foreigner Registration & Verification. Inside at the extreme end on the right side 5 counters for PCC Verification. These officers work in shifts. Better to visit around 1pm as 1st shift ends at 2pm (7am to 2pm). So if your officer hasn’t arrived for his/her shift, you can wait & meet around 2-3pm.

For Chatturshrungi area: Mr. Gore

If file dispatched to police station go to step 3, else keep following up every 2-3 days with the officer to check the most probable date on which it will be done.

3. If files dispatched as per officer above, visit your Area Police Station for PCC. Normally it takes 3-5 weeks from your PCC application date for the files to reach area police station.
http://www.punepolice.gov.in/policestation.html

If not arrived, keep checking with the officer there on phone or personally visit to enquire about the dates upto which the files have been received.

For Chatturshrungi PS: Mr. Avhad
Timings: 10am-12noon & 5.30pm to 7pm

You may get an SMS or call from the police station once your files have been received & you are lined up for verification. Once docs have arrived you need to show up within 3-4days, else they would send the files back to Commissioner office & the process starts again from Step2.

As soon as you meet them showing your PSK receipt, they will give you a form to be filled up. The form requires detailing places you stayed in the last 2-3 years, places of your study & dates of trips to Foreign Countries if any, details of your occupation. 
List of Accepted documents. Try to take as many supporting documents as possible.
1. Passport
2. Two (2) hand written reference letters from your neighbors are required stating that they know you.
3. Light Bill (One year old & New)
4. Tax Receipt
5. Bank Passbook or Bank Statement for an year
6. Index-II
7. Rent Agreement
8. Education Certificates from Date. Include your SSC certificate/marksheet as it contains your DoB
9. Birth Certificate if available
10. Photo-ID: Election Card/PAN Card
11. Marriage Certificate
12. For Minor: Father & Mother ID card
13. 1 set of Xerox copy.
14. A bonafide letter from your employer stating your present address would also help. Better if stamped or on Official Letter Head.

Once your name is called for, the officer will start the verification. Takes between 30-60mins on person to person basis.
After this a final verification by the Senior Officer takes place around 8PM. Not sure if this happens in morning also. Takes ~2-4mins.
Post this within 1-2 weeks your file will be sent back to COP.

4. After 1-2 weeks of clearance by APS visit Pune City COP & verify with the officer if he’s received your verification report from PS. Once done, personally visit officer & persuade/small talk them to process your case & give Outward number and date. They won't give you very easily. So, be prepared. Speaking in Marathi might help.

5. Visit RPO with this Outward Number on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30.So, be there in the morning by 9:15 AM. Stand in the queue for enquiry counter to get token. Persuade Enquiry counter officer to allow you visit the Passport Officer and show your outward number. Only once the counter officer is convinced or your outward date was 1-2weeks back, he'll allot you token mentioning it on your application form. Once inside you need to meet the Passport Officer. Using that they will scan/link/download/upload your documents and something like fax your report to PSK. Once they are done, you will receive the SMS/Email for issuance from PCC. In case they refuse then you need to argue/plead strongly to get your PCC. A letter stating some urgency for the PCC to be cleared soon would help. Not sure if a duplicate PCC is issued by RPO any further. 

RPO: Msfc Building, Opposite Symbiosys College, Senapati Bapat Road, Pune - 411004
+(91)-(20)-2567-9962/63/64 | 5421/22

The step 5 is a rough understanding & might not hold true till some fellow member verifies it by visiting themselves.

6. Visit PSK. Not clear on the PCC stamping process here. May be someone can shed light on this further.

P.S: These are my understandings based on personal experience plus inputs from few members on the forum and few friends/people/agents not on the forum. I take no responsibility in ensuring this process to be true.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> No. Neither did i take any appointment , nor did i take any address proof (because the address on my passport was the same as my current address)


Thanks Abhijit. I went to the PSK today and got my PCC but had trouble getting PCC for my wife. She has the same address on the passport but the thing is it isnt verified yet. It's weird actually as she got the passport 6 years back and the address isnt verified yet. 
So, they are going to do a police verification first & we then have to go through the entire process again.


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

vsubnis said:


> Thanks Abhijit. I went to the PSK today and got my PCC but had trouble getting PCC for my wife. She has the same address on the passport but the thing is it isnt verified yet. It's weird actually as she got the passport 6 years back and the address isnt verified yet.
> So, they are going to do a police verification first & we then have to go through the entire process again.


Ohh hard luck. Same as in my case. I got my PCC but my wife's PCC is still awaited . 

Hope you get it soon by follow up. as per all the details in this thread.

Ankit, you did an AWESOME job to colate all the information. :clap2:


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

AnkitPune said:


> My learnings/understandings on the flow for PCC process in Pune for Non-Matching Address on Passport:
> Flow of Documents is : PSK > Commissioner Office(COP) > Area Police Station(APS) > COP > Regional Passport Office (RPO) > PSK
> 
> 1. Application to be submitted at PSK. No appointment required. Just register your application online, take a print & walk-in.
> ...



FANTASTIC writeup Ankit. :first:


I will just add/modify the STEP 5 as i had been through it just yesterday(30th Jan). Along with "outward number" in STEP 4, you will also get the "date" when the PVR clear is sent from the COP. Since my date was 12th Dec (more than a months time) the person at the enquiry counter allowed me to visit the passport officer inside. The passport officer at RPO WILL NOT DO ANYTHING in front of you. You just need to give a copy of your PCC application acknowledgement form (which has the File Number on it) that you received when you applied at PSK to the officer with the outward number written on it and tell the officer to push the "PVR clear" to PSK. Also, *PCC is NOT ISSUED in RPO. *You will get the PCC in PSK ONLY. In fact i would suggest to go to STEP 6 directly with the outward number. I was actually mislead by some older post in this same thread which mentioned that PCC is given at RPO by 4.00 PM. So, better visit PSK directly with your outward number.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> FANTASTIC writeup Ankit. :first:
> 
> 
> I will just add/modify the STEP 5 as i had been through it just yesterday(30th Jan). Along with "outward number" in STEP 4, you will also get the "date" when the PVR clear is sent from the COP. Since my date was 12th Dec (more than a months time) the person at the enquiry counter allowed me to visit the passport officer inside. The passport officer at RPO WILL NOT DO ANYTHING in front of you. You just need to give a copy of your PCC application acknowledgement form (which has the File Number on it) that you received when you applied at PSK to the officer with the outward number written on it and tell the officer to push the "PVR clear" to PSK. Also, *PCC is NOT ISSUED in RPO. *You will get the PCC in PSK ONLY. In fact i would suggest to go to STEP 6 directly with the outward number. I was actually mislead by some older post in this same thread which mentioned that PCC is given at RPO by 4.00 PM. So, better visit PSK directly with your outward number.
> ...



Hi Abhijit,
Any idea if visiting the RPO with the file no and the date the clear is sent from COP will do? The COP is refusing to give me the outward number, they say the file no and the date shud be enough... How did u get ur outward no?


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

trushilshah said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Following are the steps:
> 1. Application to be submitted at PSK
> ...


Hi trushilshah, 

Just a few updates/corrections to this post of yours :- 



trushilshah said:


> 4. Visit RPO with this outward number on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30. RPO is opposite to Symbiosis International college, *Kothrud.*


RPO is NOT in KOTHRUD. Its on Senapati Bapat Road near Chaturshrungi.



trushilshah said:


> Also when you visit *RPO*, make sure that you have sufficient time as it will take complete day. They will issue you after 4:00 PM only. So, be there in the morning by 9:15 AM. Stand in a queue to get token. (If this is the first time you are visiting *Pune passport office *then you will be amazed by seeing the way they work, i m sure ). Visit passport officer and show your outward number. Using that they will link your documents and once they will grant after 4:00 PM they will issue you the PCC in duplicate. In case they refuse then you need to argue strongly to get your PCC.


I beleive you are confused between RPO and PSK. There are TWO passport offices in Pune, One is the PSK at Mundhwa and one is the RPO at SB Road. The process you have described here seems to be at the PSK and NOT the RPO. I went to the RPO and they dont give the PCC in RPO. You have to collect the PCC from PSK *ONLY*.


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Abhijit,
> Any idea if visiting the RPO with the file no and the date the clear is sent from COP will do? The COP is refusing to give me the outward number, they say the file no and the date shud be enough... How did u get ur outward no?


Hi DeeDeee,
Visiting the RPO is NOT going to help. On the whole picture, the communication is between the police department and the passport department. For passport deprtment enquiry, better go to PSK than RPO. For police department enquiry, go to commisioner office. You are right about the diffculty in getting the outward number. Maybe you can talk/persuade/explain to the person in commisioner office mentioning that if they have sent out the PVR clear, what proof can i give to the passport department that your police department has pushed the PVR to them ? 

In worst case, you can file an RTI.

Its sad that things dont happen in the govt. offices for general public without any follow ups. People just dont do their jobs correctly. $HIT country.


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> Hi DeeDeee,
> Visiting the RPO is NOT going to help. On the whole picture, the communication is between the police department and the passport department. For passport deprtment enquiry, better go to PSK than RPO. For police department enquiry, go to commisioner office. You are right about the diffculty in getting the outward number. Maybe you can talk/persuade/explain to the person in commisioner office mentioning that if they have sent out the PVR clear, what proof can i give to the passport department that your police department has pushed the PVR to them ?
> 
> In worst case, you can file an RTI.
> ...


Yes i totally agree...it's as if they are doing us a favour by providing a service they are paid to provide


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

I sincerely wish good luck to all of you who are awaiting PCC @ Pune. I hope all of you get it asap with least waiting time. 

Pune passport officers are the worst I have had interface with. I had been a victim of red tapism in the past for PCC. So I am sad to see still the same problems lingering around, especially when you get to hear that other big cities in India are processing PCC's quite effectively and smoothly with little hassle to the applicant.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Sunny,
> I haven't still got my PCC, can you imagine?  I meant to go to the commisioners office this week and get an update but i wasnt well...so i'll go early next week...it's surely stuck in the commisioners office coz the local police station informed me that they have sent my completed file somewhere around the 10th of Dec. This Pune PCC is a turning out to be a big headache...I'm applying for UK PCC at the moment and I think i'll get that before the Pune one
> 
> Timelines for PCC:
> ...



DeeDee - pls update once your get your PCC. My timelines are exactly 1 week after yours.
I am pasting my timelines for PCC. Let's just share timelines so that we can build a realistic expectation for the Pune PCC. 

Applied for PCC in Pune PSK, Mudhwa- 13th Dec
File sent back to commisioner's office from local PS - 18th Jan
Commissioner's office to RPO - don't know yet


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

We will get PCC in one day if our residence is local residence. In this case yours is different or Pune has separate process?


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> DeeDee - pls update once your get your PCC. My timelines are exactly 1 week after yours.
> I am pasting my timelines for PCC. Let's just share timelines so that we can build a realistic expectation for the Pune PCC.
> 
> Applied for PCC in Pune PSK, Mudhwa- 13th Dec
> ...


Yes sure...


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

ramoz said:


> We will get PCC in one day if our residence is local residence. In this case yours is different or Pune has separate process?


I guess the process is the same, there have been people in Pune who have got their PCC in a day...but that happens only when a Police clearance for your local address is present with the passport office. Generally that is present when a passport is issued for your local address and you complete the police verification process during that. In my case, my husband's passport has local pune address but when it was issued, it directly came to our address and he later got a letter to visit to police station for verification...since he already had the passport he didn't visit the PS...and as for me, my passport address is not of pune....so both of us had to go through the painful process of Pune PCC...infact we are still going through it  It seems to me a PCC is taking as much time as it takes to get a fresh passport!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> I guess the process is the same, there have been people in Pune who have got their PCC in a day...but that happens only when a Police clearance for your local address is present with the passport office. Generally that is present when a passport is issued for your local address and you complete the police verification process during that. In my case, my husband's passport has local pune address but when it was issued, it directly came to our address and he later got a letter to visit to police station for verification...since he already had the passport he didn't visit the PS...and as for me, my passport address is not of pune....so both of us had to go through the painful process of Pune PCC...infact we are still going through it  It seems to me a PCC is taking as much time as it takes to get a fresh passport!!


They will test your patience to the hilt. I was so so agitated. They screwed me for 2 months when I applied for PCC for kuwait. Jul to Sep 2010 i will never forget. RPO was like my second home. Eventually I had to literally beg them otherwise my Kuwait visa was at stake of expiring. 

Today when I apply and get assured receipt of India PCC from embassy of india in kuwait for Australia within 3 days, I sadly think of the non uniformity of India's foreign affairs processes between local stations and outside diplomatic stations.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

trushilshah said:


> Thanks Sunny. I have received PCC today. Apart from chasing local police, once your clearance is done from them, chase commissioner's office as well. Once they send your report to RPO get "Outward number" from them and then visit RPO to get your PCC. As you have submitted your application to PSK, you need to visit RPO on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30. Don't wait for SMS / email to collect your PCC as you will never get it. This is simple but time consuming process. Agents are taking 1500 rs. for the same but I suggest do it by yourself as anyhow they will require you to appear personally. I didn't pay to any Agent.
> 
> Hi Trushilshah,
> 
> ...


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> DeeDee - pls update once your get your PCC. My timelines are exactly 1 week after yours.
> I am pasting my timelines for PCC. Let's just share timelines so that we can build a realistic expectation for the Pune PCC.
> 
> Applied for PCC in Pune PSK, Mudhwa- 13th Dec
> ...



Ok. Following up on my post. Went past one more hurdle. My File has moved from Comm office to RPO. Here are the timelines again

Applied for PCC in Pune PSK, Mudhwa- 13th Dec
File sent back to commisioner's office from local PS - 18th Jan
Commissioner's office to RPO - 22nd Jan
RPO to PSK - Waiting


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

My Passport address is of Nagpur. And I am working in Pune for the last 6 years.

Can I take PCC from Nagpur ?

OR

Do I need to take PCC from the place that I am currently working i.e. Pune. ?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Ok. Following up on my post. Went past one more hurdle. My File has moved from Comm office to RPO. Here are the timelines again
> 
> Applied for PCC in Pune PSK, Mudhwa- 13th Dec
> File sent back to commisioner's office from local PS - 18th Jan
> ...


hello, can you please highlight, why the file needs to go back to PSK from RPO. Do you need to collect PCC from RPO or PSK? pls explain that link.

Many thanks.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> hello, can you please highlight, why the file needs to go back to PSK from RPO. Do you need to collect PCC from RPO or PSK? pls explain that link.
> 
> Many thanks.


PSK(Mundhwa) is where the PCC has to be applied and then finally collected from there. RPO is nodal agency on the passport side , similarly Commissioners office is the nodal agency on the Police side. The two hubs RPO and Commissioner's office exchange consolidated files and they in turn redistribute to their relevant branches like local police stations.
While the file has been sent from the Commissioner's office , there is precious little work that the RPO has to do on the file. So the delay is just procedural backlog in the RPO side I guess. I shall again followup next Wednesday(2 weeks from the point Commissioner's office sent it to RPO).


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> PSK(Mundhwa) is where the PCC has to be applied and then finally collected from there. RPO is nodal agency on the passport side , similarly Commissioners office is the nodal agency on the Police side. The two hubs RPO and Commissioner's office exchange consolidated files and they in turn redistribute to their relevant branches like local police stations.
> While the file has been sent from the Commissioner's office , there is precious little work that the RPO has to do on the file. So the delay is just procedural backlog in the RPO side I guess. I shall again followup next Wednesday(2 weeks from the point Commissioner's office sent it to RPO).



Thanks a lot Kanmaj10. So can one avoid going to RPO if he is able to get the date (or outward number) when the file was transferred to RPO from Commissioner's.. May after couple of weeks.. 
or in other words, does the RPO people need to push something to PSK .. or PSK can anyway pull the records from RPO if one visits there?

Any inputs is appreciated!!

Thanks.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Thanks a lot Kanmaj10. So can one avoid going to RPO if he is able to get the date (or outward number) when the file was transferred to RPO from Commissioner's.. May after couple of weeks..
> or in other words, does the RPO people need to push something to PSK .. or PSK can anyway pull the records from RPO if one visits there?
> 
> Any inputs is appreciated!!
> ...


Valid questions . Don't know for sure. I have read in an earlier post that the RPO does have to upload the doc and send a link, "a handover of sorts" for the PSK.
I think I shall wait for couple of weeks and if things don't move by that time, drop in at RPO. By the way the status on the website doesn't get updated frequently and I haven't heard back forum members receiving the proverbial sms


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Guys.... 

My Passport address is of Nagpur. And I am working in Pune for the last 6 years.

Can I take PCC from Nagpur ?

OR

Do I need to take PCC from the place that I am currently working i.e. Pune. ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> Guys....
> 
> My Passport address is of Nagpur. And I am working in Pune for the last 6 years.
> 
> ...


Pune


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

kanmaj10 said:


> I have read in an earlier post that the RPO does have to upload the doc and send a link, "a handover of sorts" for the PSK.


RPO does not do anything. I have been to RPO. I suggest go to PSK directly.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

thanks for the reply findraj.

Pune :O ohh god ! ... little sad after reading your reply  ....... I think I have to go thru the same pain that other members are going thru for getting PCC from PUNE. (

From Nagpur it would have been very easy for me.

Any link on PCC you can share which suggest from which city you need to get PCC ?


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Any comment guys on this ? 

"
thanks for the reply findraj.

Pune :O ohh god ! ... little sad after reading your reply ....... I think I have to go thru the same pain that other members are going thru for getting PCC from PUNE. (

From Nagpur it would have been very easy for me.

Any link on PCC you can share which suggest from which city you need to get PCC ?
"


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> Any comment guys on this ?
> 
> "
> thanks for the reply findraj.
> ...


Hi,

Technically what Findraj is saying is correct. You need to get it from Pune.

But if your passport is from Nagpur and your family is still at the same address than you can get the PCC from there but you need to make sure you say that you too stay there only AND NOT TO MENTION PUNE at all.

It is easier and faster no doubt but its your decision to make whether you want to follow the rules as it is or you do not mind in breaking them.

I have read in this forum many have done it because PCC is for the whole country & does not matter where it is from.

So the decision is yours to make.

Goodluck


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

*Pune PCC update*

Hello Everyone,
Just an update. I got an sms today stating that the PCC is ready for collection. So i can tell you all that the sms that they talk about actually comes  I had submitted the application on 6th Dec and on 5th Feb I got the sms....so it took 2 months...


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Technically what Findraj is saying is correct. You need to get it from Pune.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sunny...

I think PUNE will be mentioned somewhere or other in my application.
Its been 12 weeks I have applied for VIC SS. No status yet.

So I think I have 2 months more for :
Getting SS response - Getting call from DIAC - Then lodging application - Then getting CO assigned - and then he asking for Med & PCC.

I hope I get the process mentioned above right !

Considering it takes 2 months for PCC from Pune.... I think I should apply from Pune only.

Am I aprroximately correct on timelines ?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just an update. I got an sms today stating that the PCC is ready for collection. So i can tell you all that the sms that they talk about actually comes  I had submitted the application on 6th Dec and on 5th Feb I got the sms....so it took 2 months...


Congratulations DeeDeee. Getting PCC from pune is not less than battle and you won the battle . Can you please share the timelines of various stages (PSK->COP->Local PS->COP->RPO->PSK).

Also, would request you to please ask the PSK (or RPO incase you need to go RPO to collect PCC) guys if any one can visit them to collect the PCC in case the file is moved from COP to RPO without getting SMS.

Congrats Again!


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> Thanks Sunny...
> 
> I think PUNE will be mentioned somewhere or other in my application.
> Its been 12 weeks I have applied for VIC SS. No status yet.
> ...


Yes it will take approx 2 months to get the PCC from Pune, if you do it from here it is always better.

Goodluck


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

First of all Congratulations to DeeDee for getting the PCC:clap2::clap2:

Now update on my case, I went to SP office, Pashan last week, got my file from there & took it for verification to my Police Station, from there again took my file and submitted it to SP office today, this was all allowed of course as I paid some bucks in both places.

Today the guy at the SP office has promised that I will finally get the PCC from PSK next Wednesday, so lets hope for the best.

Since I was in a hurry I did this but I think those who have the time & patience can use the normal route.

Let me know if any queries and will update next week whether he was true to his word.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First of all Congratulations to DeeDee for getting the PCC:clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


This offer was given to me initially when I went to COP in the first week of Jan. but I declined since I had no rush.. But looking at the members experience here, I wish I would have opted for that..

Hoping to get the sms soon as my file, as per the local PS, has been moved to RPO from COP.

Cheers


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just an update. I got an sms today stating that the PCC is ready for collection. So i can tell you all that the sms that they talk about actually comes  I had submitted the application on 6th Dec and on 5th Feb I got the sms....so it took 2 months...


DeeDeee - Thanks for updating. I was tracking your timelines as they were few days ahead of mine. I visited RPO today and got the sms just now. Hopefully PSK tomorrow should be a cake-walk.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> DeeDeee - Thanks for updating. I was tracking your timelines as they were few days ahead of mine. I visited RPO today and got the sms just now. Hopefully PSK tomorrow should be a cake-walk.


Thanks Kanmaj10 for the update. Can you brief us what happened in RPO.. any detail in the interest of everyone here.. including myself..?

Cheers,


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Thanks Kanmaj10 for the update. Can you brief us what happened in RPO.. any detail in the interest of everyone here.. including myself..?
> 
> Cheers,


Sure . I went equipped with the outward number from Commissioner's office.
However, although I mentioned it time and again , I don't think they needed it to track the application. (It might be required in cases where there is a confusion on whether the file is pending in RPO or Comm office).
After going past the enquiry window , I was given a meeting with the passport officer.
She could access my file and assured me that I shall receive the sms in a day to two.
Not sure whether it was her intervention which helped expediting the case , but I got the sms in less than 24hrs from the RPO visit.
I went at 10 AM and the entire process took upto 1:30 pm. Most of the waiting in queue standing in the sun , in the shade , on iron chairs , comfy sofas etc as you progress through the process


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Sure . I went equipped with the outward number from Commissioner's office.
> However, although I mentioned it time and again , I don't think they needed it to track the application. (It might be required in cases where there is a confusion on whether the file is pending in RPO or Comm office).
> After going past the enquiry window , I was given a meeting with the passport officer.
> She could access my file and assured me that I shall receive the sms in a day to two.
> ...



Thanks kanmaj10... that surely helps!


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Congratulations DeeDeee. Getting PCC from pune is not less than battle and you won the battle . Can you please share the timelines of various stages (PSK->COP->Local PS->COP->RPO->PSK).
> 
> Also, would request you to please ask the PSK (or RPO incase you need to go RPO to collect PCC) guys if any one can visit them to collect the PCC in case the file is moved from COP to RPO without getting SMS.
> 
> Congrats Again!



Hi Thumsup,
Thanks  Regarding your question...i got the sms not when the file was moved from COP to RPO(that happened on 21st Jan), but rather when it was moved to PSK from RPO....yesterday morning i saw my online status on the passport portal change to " PCC under review at PSK'" and in the evening i got the sms.
I think i mentioned my timelines here somewhere but let me mention them once again for your reference:

Application submission at PSK--> 6th Dec
Not sure when it came to the COP, didn't track it.
Got letter from local PS for verification--->3rd Jan
File sent back to COP--> 9th Jan
File sent from COP to RPO--->21st Jan
Status change on passport portal and received sms to collect PCC from PSK-->5th Feb


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> DeeDeee - Thanks for updating. I was tracking your timelines as they were few days ahead of mine. I visited RPO today and got the sms just now. Hopefully PSK tomorrow should be a cake-walk.


Hi Kanmaj
Do go to the PSK between 9:30 am and 3 pm...else they refuse to provide the PCC...


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Thumsup,
> Thanks  Regarding your question...i got the sms not when the file was moved from COP to RPO(that happened on 21st Jan), but rather when it was moved to PSK from RPO....yesterday morning i saw my online status on the passport portal change to " PCC under review at PSK'" and in the evening i got the sms.
> I think i mentioned my timelines here somewhere but let me mention them once again for your reference:
> 
> ...




Thanks again for the posting the timelines.

I have another question yet - does the status changes in between also or just straight from "PCC application has been granted on... " I mean the first message when you apply PCC. My status is not changing ever since I applied on 27th Dec. My file was moved to RPO some time last week.. 30th Jan as confirmed by Local PS.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Thumsup,
> Thanks  Regarding your question...i got the sms not when the file was moved from COP to RPO(that happened on 21st Jan), but rather when it was moved to PSK from RPO....yesterday morning i saw my online status on the passport portal change to " PCC under review at PSK'" and in the evening i got the sms.
> I think i mentioned my timelines here somewhere but let me mention them once again for your reference:
> 
> ...


Got the PCC today. My visit to the RPO yesterday really helped :clap2:. Got the sms mid night yesterday (that's when status changed to "application under review in PSK". there was no intermediate status ever since I had submitted the application).

*I recommend everyone to followup in RPO after 2 weeks from the point file is sent from Commissioner's office to RPO*

Application submission at PSK--> 13th Dec
local PS verification completed and sent to Commissioner--->19th Jan
Commissioner office to RPO --> 22nd Jan
File released by RPO to PSK--->6th Feb
received sms & collected PCC from PSK-->7th Feb

This was my last pending doc . Hope to get the PR soon:juggle:


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

*PCC process in Pune for Police Verification Report*

I have updated this post with learnings/understandings on the flow for steps 5 & 6.

Flow of Documents is : 1. PSK > 2. Commissioner Office(COP) > 3. Area Police Station(APS) > 4. COP > 5. Regional Passport Office (RPO) > 6. PSK

For steps 1-4 refer this post

*5. RPO*
Followup in RPO after 5-7 working days from the day after file transits from Commissioner's office to RPO.
Visit RPO on Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday between 10:00 to 12:30. 
*Required*: Outward Number of File, Date it moved COP>RPO, 1 Xerox copy of PCC Application receipt (both pages).

*RPO Address*: Msfc Building, Opposite Symbiosys College, Senapati Bapat Road, Pune - 411004
*Contact:* +(91)-(20)-2567-9962/63/64 | 5421/22

You might have to stand in open under the Sun for a long time. Suggest carrying an umbrella if you feel so.

Be there in the morning by 9:15 AM. Stand in the queue for Enquiry counter to get token. Persuade Enquiry counter officer to allow you visit the Passport Officer and show your outward number mentioning the date. Only once the counter officer is convinced or your outward date was 1-2weeks back, he'll scribble on your application form that you need to visit APO & current date. 
_[The date is not really required by them to track the application however they do check it. If its within a week of their receiving they might deny you entry. It might sometimes help in complex cases where there is a confusion on whether the file is pending in RPO or COP.]_

Show the scribbled note to security guard & enter the office.
Once inside you need to sit outside the Assistant Passport Officer's cabin [extreme left corner] in a queue. 
Inside the cabin, the APO will scan your PCC receipt copy and check if your application has been received normally. She'll scribble something like "Pl upload PVR" & her signature on xerox copy & keep it with herself. You cannot do anything further & have to wait for the SMS.
In case they refuse then you need to argue/plead strongly to get your PCC. 

An urgency letter handwritten or on a company letter head stating some urgency for the PCC to be cleared soon would help both at the enquiry counter and inside if you face problems.

You will *NOT* get the PCC from RPO. *It has to be collected from PSK ONLY*.

Once they have done your processing, you will receive an SMS as below from LM-MEAPSP within 0-1 day(s) [mostly in the evenings/night]. 
"_Dear Applicant, PCC Applied against your passport number is ready. Please collect the same from respective Passport Seva Kendra/Passport Office_"

*6. PSK*
To be visited only once you have received the SMS. Reach PSK around 9:00am. At the gate show your PSK application form. [*NOT* the receipt which you received after the submitting PCC. This will help you get past the security quickly. Otherwise he'll ask you to wait till 9.30am]

Once inside, at the baggage Security check show your PCC submitted receipt. Go straight to Tatkal counter (extreme right hand side counter). Tell the person that you have come for PCC collection & *INFORM* clearly that you have received SMS. They will assign a token to you. 
You need to visit counter C area & wait for your token to be assigned to an officer on C_#_. The officer verifies your PCC status & generates 2 prints of your PCC form + 1 print of scan copy of Police Verification Report. There is a separate officer who sits on C4 just to stamp your passport for PCC application status & writes the Application Number + Country for PCC on your passport. After this, you take it back to officer on C# for his signature & submit the documents to C4 officer. He'll ask you to write "PCC received with Passport" along with your signature & date on 1 PCC form printed. The 2nd copy is yours. Thats it!!! 
Enjoiii your PCC & hope to get the grant soon.

The officers issue PCC only between 9:30 am and 3 pm.

URL to check status of your PCC application: www
This does not change for the intermediate steps. Only helpful that once your PCC has reached PSK, status might change to "_PCC application is under review at Passport Seva Kendra._"

*NOTE:* Some people on the forum have been able to fasten their process using agents or some facilitation . Use/Pursue at your own discretion.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone on this thread for their inputs without which I might have not been able to complete my PCC. Got it today finally & sent to CO.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> I would like to thank everyone on this thread for their inputs without which I might have not been able to complete my PCC. Got it today finally & sent to CO.


Congratulations Ankit:clap2::clap2:

As the difficult battle is cleared, you will get the GRANT next week for sure, so be prepared to celebrate next weekend.

Wish us all luck for getting the great PCC.

Regards,


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Many many congratulations (getting Aus Grant seems easier than Indian PCC isn't it??) .. and many many thanks for putting this really descriptive process..

Cheers.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Kanmaj
> Do go to the PSK between 9:30 am and 3 pm...else they refuse to provide the PCC...


Yes I went in the morning and received the PCC within 1 hr. Sent the doc to the case officer yesterday night and today morning got the grant letter !!

:clap2:

Thanks to everyone in this thread . PCC was the last of my documents and also the most painful in the entire process. Wouldn't have made it without the support from you guys.

Now for next part of the journey . Finding a job!!


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> today morning got the grant letter !!


Congratulations on the Grant!!!!!


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Yes I went in the morning and received the PCC within 1 hr. Sent the doc to the case officer yesterday night and today morning got the grant letter !!
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> ...




Congratulations on the grant..:clap2:


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Yes I went in the morning and received the PCC within 1 hr. Sent the doc to the case officer yesterday night and today morning got the grant letter !!
> 
> 
> Many Many Congratulations Mate, This is wonderful news:clap2::clap2:


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

AnkitPune said:


> I have updated this post with learnings/understandings on the flow for steps 5 & 6.




Congratulations on your grant and thanks for the detailed description. I will also follow up on my PCC with RPO again. My wife has visited the RPO on 30th Jan but the passport officer sent my wife back assuring that you will get the SMS but *without uploading the PVR clear and without SCANNING the application copy * . I have still not got the SMS.

Just one question though....Did they scan the copy in front of you and upload the PVR clear ?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> Congratulations on your grant and thanks for the detailed description. I will also follow up on my PCC with RPO again. My wife has visited the RPO on 30th Jan but the passport officer sent my wife back assuring that you will get the SMS but *without uploading the PVR clear and without SCANNING the application copy * . I have still not got the SMS.
> 
> Just one question though....Did they scan the copy in front of you and upload the PVR clear ?


Thanx for the wishes! They DID NOT scan /upload anything in front of us. Its just the APO inside the RPO who mentioned on PCC application form to upload PVR. Did you wife manage to get inside the premises? What time did your file transit from COP>RPO?


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> Congratulations on your grant and thanks for the detailed description. I will also follow up on my PCC with RPO again. My wife has visited the RPO on 30th Jan but the passport officer sent my wife back assuring that you will get the SMS but *without uploading the PVR clear and without SCANNING the application copy * . I have still not got the SMS.
> 
> Just one question though....Did they scan the copy in front of you and upload the PVR clear ?


Hi Abhijit,
From what I have understood, the process is that the RPO uploads your PVR received from the COP on their system approximately within a week. If you visit the RPO and meet the APO a week after your file has been sent to the RPO, the APO will check your application on her system and will tell you that they have received the PVR clear from COP and she will do the needful and you should get the sms in a day or two....you usually will get it on the same night. If you visit the RPO in the period when your PVR has been sent from the COP to the RPO but it is not yet updated in their system, you would need to provide the outward number and the date when your PVR was sent from the COP. Then they can manually check if your application has been received and update their system accordingly.

In your case do you know when your PVR was sent to the RPO? If it has been a week, then you can visit the RPO and meet the APO. But unfortunately if she is not able to view your PVR on her system she will not entertain you unless you can give her the outward number and date when the PVR was sent from COP to RPO.Hope this helps!


----------



## kamatpals (Feb 14, 2013)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Abhijit,
> From what I have understood, the process is that the RPO uploads your PVR received from the COP on their system approximately within a week. If you visit the RPO and meet the APO a week after your file has been sent to the RPO, the APO will check your application on her system and will tell you that they have received the PVR clear from COP and she will do the needful and you should get the sms in a day or two....you usually will get it on the same night. If you visit the RPO in the period when your PVR has been sent from the COP to the RPO but it is not yet updated in their system, you would need to provide the outward number and the date when your PVR was sent from the COP. Then they can manually check if your application has been received and update their system accordingly.
> 
> In your case do you know when your PVR was sent to the RPO? If it has been a week, then you can visit the RPO and meet the APO. But unfortunately if she is not able to view your PVR on her system she will not entertain you unless you can give her the outward number and date when the PVR was sent from COP to RPO.Hope this helps!


In my wife's case her PCC status got changed online stating "PCC is under review at PSK". But she did not receive the SMS. Before going to PSK this morning we checked calling the call center whether the PCC is ready for collection as the status has changed but we havent received SMS. The call center executive said yes you can go and collect. When we rechead PSK they said that APO approval is still pending and the token cannot be generated. Though we showed them the online status changed they were not able to get it in their system.
Has anyone faced a simillar issue. Is it possible that the status is changed but SMS is received after some days? Please help urgently.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello all, just an update.. the status of one of our PCC application changed to "PCC under review at PSK" and we received the SMS yesterday night. I wonder what is happening to another application.. Both application were submitted on the same day 

I did not visit to RPO / or COP for the outward number.. it just happened on its own.. I will wait for another 1-2 week for the 2nd application otherwise I would go to COP and RPO.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Hello all, just an update.. the status of one of our PCC application changed to "PCC under review at PSK" and we received the SMS yesterday night. I wonder what is happening to another application.. Both application were submitted on the same day
> 
> I did not visit to RPO / or COP for the outward number.. it just happened on its own.. I will wait for another 1-2 week for the 2nd application otherwise I would go to COP and RPO.


I assume both applications were lodged together and the circumstances were same(address etc) ? How long did it take to change the status from the point it was released from your local PS ? I would say give it a 2 days and then visit the RPO. I have seen people visiting the RPO with pending address verification from 3 months to 6 months . So following up at RPO is advisable. Don't need to go to COP if it has been more than 2/3 weeks since it was released from COP to RPO.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> I assume both applications were lodged together and the circumstances were same(address etc) ? How long did it take to change the status from the point it was released from your local PS ? I would say give it a 2 days and then visit the RPO. I have seen people visiting the RPO with pending address verification from 3 months to 6 months . So following up at RPO is advisable. Don't need to go to COP if it has been more than 2/3 weeks since it was released from COP to RPO.


Thanks for reply kanmaj10. Yes both application were lodged on 27th dec.. 22nd Jan we went for verification in local PS and files were sent to COP the next day as the inspector said. BUT, one file came back the following week for obvious reasons (of taking bribe).. and that file went to COP the next week.. So two files went to COP with a difference of around a week and so to RPO as the inspector claimed for the second file which is still pending.. 

I agree with your suggestion to go RPO in next week to trace the file, but I feel I should wait for another week and visit RPO with the outward number (from COP) some where around last week of feb.

If there is any way we can go to RPO without outward number and they entertain us with the file.. .. Also, can any one suggest what are the (under the table) chrges to get the outward number from COP...

thanks again kanmaj10 for serving this forum even after the grant..

Cheers.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Thanks for reply kanmaj10. Yes both application were lodged on 27th dec.. 22nd Jan we went for verification in local PS and files were sent to COP the next day as the inspector said. BUT, one file came back the following week for obvious reasons (of taking bribe).. and that file went to COP the next week.. So two files went to COP with a difference of around a week and so to RPO as the inspector claimed for the second file which is still pending..
> 
> I agree with your suggestion to go RPO in next week to trace the file, but I feel I should wait for another week and visit RPO with the outward number (from COP) some where around last week of feb.
> 
> ...


If 3 weeks has elapsed from the point COP sent the file to RPO , they won't insist on outward no. In my case , they didn't ask for it although I had it. I didn't have to bribe my way through in the entire process. I would you don't as well.
Get there to the RPO before 9 AM . Stand in the queue.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> If 3 weeks has elapsed from the point COP sent the file to RPO , they won't insist on outward no. In my case , they didn't ask for it although I had it. I didn't have to bribe my way through in the entire process. I would you don't as well.
> Get there to the RPO before 9 AM . Stand in the queue.


Thanks Kanmaj10, I would surely avoid it.. no one wants to give bribe but these police guys will make you stuck in such a way that you will have to understand.. otherwise the comment.. .. " you guys don't understand anything" as if bribe is the only way to make things work.. .. but I am happy... seeing your case and one of our application materializing on its own.. so people do their job... though with their own speed.


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Did anyone who applied on or after Jan 4th get their PCC.
My local police verification was completed on 13th Feb.


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

I need some inputs from you guys.

I am applying for my PCC on wednesday 20th Feb. My passport is from Pune( My Uncles Address) and currently i am living in a rented accommodation. 

I am planning to carry house rent agreement, electricity bill, Bank statement 3-4 months, passport photograph and original passport. 

I have these questions:- 
- Do i need any more documents ?
- I am not able to take appointment through the website, it always say its full. So can i go directly with my ARN no. ?
- As my passport is issued in Pune, how long will i take to get my PCC?
- Do i need a DD for 500 Rs or cash will do ?


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

AnkitPune said:


> Thanx for the wishes! They DID NOT scan /upload anything in front of us. Its just the APO inside the RPO who mentioned on PCC application form to upload PVR. Did you wife manage to get inside the premises? What time did your file transit from COP>RPO?


Thanks for the reply Ankit. My wife did manage to get inside the premises and she had the outward number as well. I also got the PCC finally eace::dance:

But my wife had to visit the RPO again.

Thanks for your detailed description and help.


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

Stigmatic said:


> I am planning to carry house rent agreement, electricity bill, Bank statement 3-4 months, passport photograph and original passport.
> 
> - Do i need any more documents ?


If your passport address is same as the current address, then you dont need all these documents. All you need is a self attested copy of your passport to be submitted and your passport in original to verify (not to be submitted).

If your passport address is different from the current address, then you will need any ONE address proof document. Check the passport website for what they accept as address proof. Bank statement is required for a period of 1 year.

You dont need your photograph. Your fingerprints and photo will be scanned at the PSK (in person).



Stigmatic said:


> - I am not able to take appointment through the website, it always say its full. So can i go directly with my ARN no. ?


Appointment is not required for PCC. You can walk-in with the printed online application form which has the ARN on it.




Stigmatic said:


> - As my passport is issued in Pune, how long will i take to get my PCC?


Even though your passport is issued in Pune, if your police verification 'clear' report is not present in the database systems of the passport office, you will have to go through the police verification process which is taking around 3 months. If your police verification 'clear' report is already present in the database systems of the passport office PSK, then you will get your PCC in 3-4 hours. 

There have been cases where people have applied for tatkaal passports and so their PVR 'clear' is not present in the systems (as they did not go through it on getting the tatkaal passports) hence even after 6 years of passport application, they have to still go through the police verification process to get the PCC.



Stigmatic said:


> - Do i need a DD for 500 Rs or cash will do ?


Cash will do... this $hit country loves BLACK money.

GOOD LUCK. Hope your PVR clear is present in PSK database and you get your PCC within a few hours.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> Thanks for the reply Ankit. My wife did manage to get inside the premises and she had the outward number as well. I also got the PCC finally eace::dance:
> 
> But my wife had to visit the RPO again.
> 
> Thanks for your detailed description and help.


Congrats Abhijit, PCC received in Pune is more than half battle won for the PR. Glad it helped you. Best luck for your grant!!! Cheers


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

DeeDeee said:


> If you visit the RPO and meet the APO a week after your file has been sent to the RPO, the APO will check your application on her system and will tell you that they have received the PVR clear from COP and she will do the *needful* and you should get the sms in a day or two....you usually will get it on the same night.
> 
> But unfortunately if she is not able to view your PVR on her system she will not entertain you unless you can give her the outward number and date when the PVR was sent from COP to RPO.Hope this helps!


Hi DeeDeee,

I had visited the RPO with the outward number and the date of PVR clear was a month back but still the passport officer DID NOT DO THE *NEEDFUL*. After the first visit, i was waiting for the SMS but it did not arrive for a week. Then I had to visit the RPO again and then i finally got the PCC


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> Hi DeeDeee,
> 
> I had visited the RPO with the outward number and the date of PVR clear was a month back but still the passport officer DID NOT DO THE *NEEDFUL*. After the first visit, i was waiting for the SMS but it did not arrive for a week. Then I had to visit the RPO again and then i finally got the PCC


Good for you....well what can I say...i guess that's Pune RPO for you


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

abhijitengineer said:


> If your passport address is same as the current address, then you dont need all these documents. All you need is a self attested copy of your passport to be submitted and your passport in original to verify (not to be submitted).
> 
> If your passport address is different from the current address, then you will need any ONE address proof document. Check the passport website for what they accept as address proof. Bank statement is required for a period of 1 year.
> 
> ...



Thanks abhijitengineer,

I have a address change. I think i will have to go through police verifiaction again, as my old police verification was done some 5 years back when i applied for re issue of my passport from my old Pune address. 

Can i do something to speed up the police verification process ? 

Can you please help me, where can i go and what steps should i follow. 

I need my PCC in 15-20 days, as i might fly abroad for a 3-4 months assignment from my current organization. 

Help is highly appreciated.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

*got the PCC from pune*

Hello all, just an update, I got the Indian PCC from Pune on Chandigarh issued passport. Received message yesterday night.. It took around 2 months after the I submitted the application in pune psk. I did not visit RPO or COP.. just waited for a month when the file was trasnferred to RPO from COP...local PS told me that.

Cheers.


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

*Have Passport from Pune do I need any other proof ?*

Hi everyone,

I'm going for my PCC tomorrow. 
My passport has been issued from pune, also I live at the same address as mentioned on the passport. The passport site says I only need to take my original passport with self attested photocopy. I've read a few posts and I guess that's all I need.

However, still as a last moment check - do I have to carry anything else as a proof? Plus, can I expect my PCC tomorrow itself?

Please confirm ASAP.

Thanks,
ddotD.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

ddotD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm going for my PCC tomorrow.
> My passport has been issued from pune, also I live at the same address as mentioned on the passport. The passport site says I only need to take my original passport with self attested photocopy. I've read a few posts and I guess that's all I need.
> ...




yes.. should be fine if your passport is having the same address where you currently live.
By the way when you got your passport issued?


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> yes.. should be fine if your passport is having the same address where you currently live.
> By the way when you got your passport issued?


In 2008, why? does the issual date matter?


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

kamatpals said:


> In my wife's case her PCC status got changed online stating "PCC is under review at PSK". But she did not receive the SMS. Before going to PSK this morning we checked calling the call center whether the PCC is ready for collection as the status has changed but we havent received SMS. The call center executive said yes you can go and collect. When we rechead PSK they said that APO approval is still pending and the token cannot be generated. Though we showed them the online status changed they were not able to get it in their system.
> Has anyone faced a simillar issue. Is it possible that the status is changed but SMS is received after some days? Please help urgently.


hi 
same case wid my husbands application,i hv got the pcc but his status is application under psk since 8days,what should i do????


----------



## pnIndian (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I am starting my PCC application in Pune PSK from tomorrow. I have to join in one of the companies in abroad ASAP and need the PCC. Not sure if I will be able to achieve the verification in time. I have applied online for PCC in passport site and didn't get any appointment. I am walking directly tomorrow as mentioned in the forum. I am also having the issue that the current rented houses agreement is over by this month end and owner is not willing to renew. So going through big hurdles of getting PCC ASAP and also moving out the current address from which is used for PCC.

Also if I can get the PCC from Commissioners office and then once I get that can I go to PSK, show this letter and get the stamp easily? any thoughts on this.


Also if any one know some good agent who can help me in any case if I am not getting this PCC in time, as I am ready to move and resigned my present Job in hope of getting the VISA

Any advice will really ease my tension


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow ... This is Amazing !!!

I have applied my PCC at PSK in Pune on 20th Feb. After 3 weeks of follow up with local police station, i got the same old reply...."file nahi aaya commissioner office se...next week inquiry karna"....

After almost 3 weeks, once day i directly went to meet the inspector. He directly asked me 5K for whole process and guarantee 8 days for the PCC to be at my hand. I negotiated in 4.5K (not a good negotiator).

And guess what in just 2 days, the status of my application changed directly to PCC application is under review at Passport Seva Kendra. 

I think i`ll get my PCC in next 4-5 days. Although i had to spend 4.5K, but things moved buttery smooth.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> Wow ... This is Amazing !!!
> 
> I have applied my PCC at PSK in Pune on 20th Feb. After 3 weeks of follow up with local police station, i got the same old reply...."file nahi aaya commissioner office se...next week inquiry karna"....
> 
> ...


I believe the rates are either increased or depends upon the area (local PS). we were asked to pay 1.5k per application for file movement till RPO.. RPO takes its own time of around 3-4 weeks to finally upload the file..

one of the forum member paid 13.5k all in all for two application for this. 

so 5k is not a bad deal then.. 

all the best!!


----------



## hemraj.joshi (Apr 4, 2013)

*query*



Revenant said:


> Dude, you can get the PCC within 3 - 4 days if you can keep the goons happy. Else it takes 20 - 25 days at least..



Hi Dude, I will be applying for one... I came to know that there are 2 days to apply for PCC... one is the RPO and CO... 
Which one should I apply for...

the RPO OFFICIAL informed me that theres a 500 rs change to apply from RPO offcei walkin application... 

What is the difference. I will be travelling to Kuwait which one shuold I apply for... any idea


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Guys, in my wife's case, she had to do address verification. She applied on 31st jan did the verification on 23rd feb and RPO hasnt updated their data yet 
We got the outward number today from the commissioner's office. Will this help in getting the process done faster? Let me know how. any help is appreciated


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

my case is gone worst now !!!
me and my wife both applied for PCC on 8th April and my wife got it on same day. dont know why they did not have my police report. so i had to get Police report done again.
in last 3 weeks i visited Commissioner office, SP office (rural police head) and 3 police station as police station coverage area is changed in last month and now nobody knows which PS is responsible for my area. but now reasult - nobody has my file so not able to submit the documents at police station for verification.
after multiple visits and still file not found i had to go to Passport office again to beg them to Resend my file. dont know how much its going to take. i am even ready to pay money but dont know if PS guy want more money or they really got stuck in their own internal process


----------



## SKRAM8588 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Adi2013,

I beleive you are in the same position I were a few weeks back. Here is what I did, 
Once I filed my application for PCC. 
I followed up with the local police station for my file. The constable has asked me to go to SP office and collect the file and give him in person to get it sorted out. When I visited the officer in charge for this in SP office I discoverd that my residence is no longer under rural area, and the police station also has changed. I was asked to go to the commissioner's office and check for the file. I checked with the team in commissioner's office they mentioned that they would have deleted the file in the system during the transition from Rural to Urban and asked me to re-send the file to commissioner's office again by requesting the Passport office in RPO. 
I specifically asked the APO to re-direct my file to commissioner's office as my police station is changed now. The APO re-directed it and I was called for verification in a week, all done there (although the constable asked for a fee ). After the verification, the file has been sent back to Commissioner's office (where it will become soft copy again) and it appears they have a huge backlog to clear. I checked with the appropriate officer and she wanted a little something to move my file ahead quickly. There you go one more time and I did. Now my PCC is granted and I got an sms from the system. However I went to collect only to find that the PSK did not have the documents uploaded. I have handed over my file details and my phone number to contact me when the file is uploaded. 
Bottom line is Adi2013, just hold your nerve and ask the APO to send it to Commissioner's office rather than to the same SP office. If it goes to the SP office then it is of no use. 

I think the process is same regardless the city that you live in. I live in pune. 

Let me know if you have any questions....


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

Is spouse name compulsory on main applicant passport for entry ?

I am taking PCC in India maintaining maritial status as single. My wife already received PCC.

My doubt is whether my wife should appear on my passport ?? will there be any problem in future if not appearing


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

SKRAM8588 said:


> Hi Adi2013,
> 
> I beleive you are in the same position I were a few weeks back. Here is what I did,
> Once I filed my application for PCC.
> ...



thanks buddy.. i am from pune only and SP office to commissioner offer and local Police station....going crazy. i am ready to pay. asked all 3 people indirectly money but nobody cares.... not able to find person to pay and get out of all this..... i went to APO office last friday and begged that stupid ledy to give me file or at least send it to commissioner office but she did not. went y'day to commissioner office again they said passport office did not uploaded any such file to their system. i am going crazy now.

anyway after you manage your file at police station, how much time it took for that file to appear to passport office ?? how much you paid ? would you mind sharing me contact details via message person who took money so i can also try ....


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Stigmatic said:


> Wow ... This is Amazing !!!
> 
> I have applied my PCC at PSK in Pune on 20th Feb. After 3 weeks of follow up with local police station, i got the same old reply...."file nahi aaya commissioner office se...next week inquiry karna"....
> 
> ...


hey where to check online status of your PCC ?? link please..


----------



## SKRAM8588 (Mar 16, 2013)

Adi2013,

Ask the officer at the police station for a time frame.. He will tell you when it would reach comm office. I gave 600 at the police station for me and my wife.. and to move the files from comm office to RPO I provided 1000 to the lady.... 
Were you able to give a verification? Did the file reach the police station? 
Never offer an officer to pay by yourselves... ask them politely to help. If they help well and good.. You may wanna leave me your number, ill call you!


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

*PCC for main applicant and co-applicant*

Hello People,
I will be applying for EOI and I know that I will need PCC for me as main applicant, however do I need to submit the PCC for my spouce as well if she is my co-applicant?

Thanks,


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Bokya said:


> Hello People,
> I will be applying for EOI and I know that I will need PCC for me as main applicant, however do I need to submit the PCC for my spouce as well if she is my co-applicant?
> 
> Thanks,


you need to submit both pcc's after your EOI is selected and you applied for your visa.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

SKRAM8588 said:


> Adi2013,
> 
> Ask the officer at the police station for a time frame.. He will tell you when it would reach comm office. I gave 600 at the police station for me and my wife.. and to move the files from comm office to RPO I provided 1000 to the lady....
> Were you able to give a verification? Did the file reach the police station?
> Never offer an officer to pay by yourselves... ask them politely to help. If they help well and good.. You may wanna leave me your number, ill call you!


Great News - finally my file is at police station. guy gave me long lecture about how he managed to get my file. seems i will have to shell more here only 
he took all my documents and asked me to come back again at 7pm. may be final deal will happen at that time. lets see how it goes. next friday i will follow up at commissioner office about file upload and then direct to passport Seva Kendra.
this saturday Medical is scheduled at Rubi hall.

Keeping finger crossed !!!


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Deal is done finally. paid 2000 and now my file is at commissioner office. he told me to pay there as well so file will move in just 1 day. sine my file was lost (as per those greedy idiots) now i dont know how much i will have shell there. hope by this friday i will have PCC in my hand.


----------



## chaitanyasha (Jan 4, 2013)

*PCC in Hyderabad*

Hi,

When i login to passportindia.gov.in and click on apply for Police Clearance Certificate, I don't see "INDIA" as one of the options in the Country for which "PCC is required" dropdown. Am i missing something here.

And also please confirm if our current address is same as the one in passport, we dont need any other documents apart from the passport for obtaining the PCC.

Thanks,
Asha


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

chaitanyasha said:


> Hi,
> 
> When i login to passportindia.gov.in and click on apply for Police Clearance Certificate, I don't see "INDIA" as one of the options in the Country for which "PCC is required" dropdown. Am i missing something here.
> 
> ...


Asha,
Look for 'Undivided India' under Country. You will get only the PSK when you select 'passport issue location' so you need to apply at the same PSK/RPO it was issued. Also if its older than 1 year, police verification is required. You will need to submit - passport front and back copy, address proof for the passport address (electricity bill, gas bill, phone bill) and Rs 500 as PCC fees. I just did them yesterday so its clear for me!

Bhaskar


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

Guys,
Do I have to approach any agent for PCC in Pune... Or I can get it without them


----------



## ausrtaliaaspirent (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello Seniors, 

myself and my wife has applied for PCC on 10th of April to PSK Pune and Police verification has been done on 29th of april. Inspector has confirmed that on same day he has sent our files to Commissioner office pune. But till today we are awaiting PCC certificate. Please could you let us know how to make inquiry at Commissioner office? 
Regards


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

ausrtaliaaspirent said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> myself and my wife has applied for PCC on 10th of April to PSK Pune and Police verification has been done on 29th of april. Inspector has confirmed that on same day he has sent our files to Commissioner office pune. But till today we are awaiting PCC certificate. Please could you let us know how to make inquiry at Commissioner office?
> Regards


talk to your police inspector, he knows who is the person in Commissioner office, then go and talk to him, ask him about outward number, that number you have to tell at passport office and if your file is moved to passport office from commissioner office then you should get PCC same day.

If your file is not moved from commissioner office, and if you have to pay, note that they dont take any money there, better talk to your local Police station guy and ask him to talk to him. do the money deal via police guy..... great police system


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

ausrtaliaaspirent said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> myself and my wife has applied for PCC on 10th of April to PSK Pune and Police verification has been done on 29th of april. Inspector has confirmed that on same day he has sent our files to Commissioner office pune. But till today we are awaiting PCC certificate. Please could you let us know how to make inquiry at Commissioner office?
> Regards


Hi ,

We faced same issue..delayed PCC..
My husband simply went to the commissioner office directly with the receipt he got from PPSK & asked ppl there....
First time they said yes they have received it from Police Station but give 100 excuses that they have back log etc etc...and indirectly asked for money.
But we being we  ( Not wanted to pay as we dnt support all this    )
Dear husband didn't paid...After a week he been there again and requested them then they said yes they will dispatch the same to PassPort office at SB Road...but for next 3 weeks we waited but didn't heard any thing from Passport office...
Dear husband again went to Passport office & asked after many difficulties managed to convience them that PCC is important for him...
Then finally after 1 week got the sms that he can collect the PCC from Passport Seva Kendra....uuuuhhhhhhhhhhh
Dnt want to disappoint u my freind but u have to pull ur socks...
Go to Commissioner office after that go to Pass port office...waiting and sitting at home will not help...
You really need to push those guys by going there...This is how it works In India....huuuhhh..........

All the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I started my journey for the PCC on 24th of May this year and to my great surprise I received SMS on 3rd June that the PCC is ready and collect it from Pune Passport Seva Kendra. Details are mentioned below.

I and my wife both are having Passport made from Ranchi and are residing in Pune since 2011. I applied for PCC at Mundhwa PSK on 24th of May [Friday] and my wife applied on 27th of May [Monday] since she forgot to take Marriage Certificate with her on Friday so the officer asked her to come next day with all original documents. On 29th May [Wednesday] I visited Hinjewadi police station and to my surprise my file was there and I completed the verification in 2 hrs. and to mention without spending a single penny. Then I was thinking of visiting the commissioner office after a week but the SMS came that the PCC is ready for collection. We might be going tomorrow for collecting the PCC. I am really surprised that the painful process can sometimes be so easy and convenient that no one can believe.


Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek Varma


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started my journey for the PCC on 24th of May this year and to my great surprise I received SMS on 3rd June that the PCC is ready and collect it from Pune Passport Seva Kendra. Details are mentioned below.
> 
> ...


You are very lucky man !!!!! same process took 2 months of my time, 17+ visits to police station, commissioner office, SP office, PSK office at seva kendra and had to pay at 3 seperate places..... anyway good luck now for PR


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started my journey for the PCC on 24th of May this year and to my great surprise I received SMS on 3rd June that the PCC is ready and collect it from Pune Passport Seva Kendra. Details are mentioned below.
> 
> ...


Hi Abhishek,

Visit PSK atleast one week after receiving the SMS, as it takes one week to update their system.

I deed the same thing, as one of my friend has visited thrice because of this system glitch.

Also go with your original passport, they require that to stamp on it.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

amitso said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Visit PSK atleast one week after receiving the SMS, as it takes one week to update their system.
> 
> ...



Hi Amit,

Thanks for the information. I hurried a bit and thought the process will be the same smooth one as it had been till now. I went to Passport Seva Kendra today at around 8:00 AM as mentioned in the SMS and they asked me to go to Passport Office at S.B. Road as they do not provide PCC at PSK. PCC is given at Passport Office, S.B. Road on Weekdays except Wednesday from 2:30PM to 4:00PM.

I have to again go to Passport Office as the physical file of mine and my wife has not yet reached their office and without that they wont issue PCC.

I will be going on Tuesday next week. Hope the physical file comes by that time.


Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek Varma


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I hurried a bit and thought the process will be the same smooth one as it had been till now. I went to Passport Seva Kendra today at around 8:00 AM as mentioned in the SMS and they asked me to go to Passport Office at S.B. Road as they do not provide PCC at PSK. PCC is given at Passport Office, S.B. Road on Weekdays except Wednesday from 2:30PM to 4:00PM.
> 
> ...


Strange... i got PCC for my wife at PSK only at mundhwa road. but for me... you know the path  but that one i got at PSK at senapati bapat road.


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello All,

Did anyone in this forum/thread experience by collecting your spouse's PCC from PSK (Passport Seva Kendra) or RPO (Regional Passport Office) with an authorisation letter?

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

Dear All,

Keep your ears, eyes and pocket open to get PCC ASAP. I got it within 20 days...


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

It took around 40 days and couple of visits to the local police station and commissioner's office to get my PCC and no one asked me and neither I paid any money. It could have been much less if if I had followed-up early but I was in no hurry. 
In my experience, if you have your documentation in place and go according to the rules and guidelines things get done pretty easily and that too without paying (and I have experienced this at many govt. departments.)
My advice for PCC is to apply in advance and don't wait for CO or invitation. The PCC is valid for some time and sure will remain valid by the time CO asks for it. And just in case it is not it won't be difficult to get a new one as the passport office will have the police report updated in their system.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Shipra Rathore said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We faced same issue..delayed PCC..
> My husband simply went to the commissioner office directly with the receipt he got from PPSK & asked ppl there....
> ...


Hey Shipra Want to check if the addresses in your passports are the same as the current i.e on the PCC request online form and they still took so much time as my understanding is if they match they dont need any re verification 

Guidance from any one who have done their PCC recently requested


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I hurried a bit and thought the process will be the same smooth one as it had been till now. I went to Passport Seva Kendra today at around 8:00 AM as mentioned in the SMS and they asked me to go to Passport Office at S.B. Road as they do not provide PCC at PSK. PCC is given at Passport Office, S.B. Road on Weekdays except Wednesday from 2:30PM to 4:00PM.
> 
> ...


Hello Abhishek,

Our PCCs are not yet ready but I checked with RPO (Regional Passport Office) and they confirmed that I can pick my wife's PCC with her authorisation letter. Now, after reading your post, i am not sure if they would actually stamp on my Wife's passport without her presence or not?

Regards,
Bhaskar

ANZ:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,MED:7/2,CO:NY


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

Could anyone please tell me the process of getting a PCC. I have been living in Pune for almost 5 years and I have a house of my own. However my passpart address is that of Mumbai. Could anyone suggest what is the process or how should I go about this? Also our area comes under Dehu Road, which apparently is the worst for any sort of work. Please advise on how to go about it.

Thanks for your help

Zah


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

zahon said:


> Could anyone please tell me the process of getting a PCC. I have been living in Pune for almost 5 years and I have a house of my own. However my passpart address is that of Mumbai. Could anyone suggest what is the process or how should I go about this? Also our area comes under Dehu Road, which apparently is the worst for any sort of work. Please advise on how to go about it.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Zah


Apply online for PCC and go to the passport office in Mundhwa with all original documents for verification. Since the address in your passport is that of Mumbai you will not get PCC immediately and the passport office will forward you case to the commissioner office. Follow-up with your area police station which is responsible for passport verification after a week (it usually takes about a week for the file to reach local police station from the passport office.) Once your verification is done by the local police officer make sure you followup once again at the commissioner office a week after that. And finally when you get the sms form the passport office rush to the passport office on Senapati Bapat road to collect your PCC (wait for a 3 working days after you get the sms or else you may have to visit again.)

The process may take up to 3 months (mine took 40 days) and you don't have to pay under the table unless you are desperate or don't have proper documentation.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks a lot for your prompt response.. really appreciated..3 months seems loooong one of my friends got his pcc in just one day from mumbai..no hurry as such therefore will avoid any under the table business..once again thanks a lot for your help and hope you are successful in everything you do..

regards

zah


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

zahon said:


> thanks a lot for your prompt response.. really appreciated..3 months seems loooong one of my friends got his pcc in just one day from mumbai..no hurry as such therefore will avoid any under the table business..once again thanks a lot for your help and hope you are successful in everything you do..
> 
> regards
> 
> zah


I got my PR couple of months back and planning to go sometime next year Feb-March. But any ways thanks for your wishes.

People do get PCC from passport office in one day provided your current residence address and address in passport is same and the passport office have a all clear in their system. In your case it's different and would require police verification and hence the 3 months time frame. 

In some cases, like mine, passport office may still go for police verification. I had same address in my passport and current residence but my passport was reissued after the expiry of the old one. There was no police verification done by passport office when my new passport was issued and hence their system required a police verification before issuing a PCC.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

got your point..well i m speaking to this agent who said will take about 5 dys and charge 6000..so donno if i should really do this or go the proper way..its jus that had such a bad experience at the time of getting my wifes passport done..it was an absolute hassle..anywys thanks again for your help..and wish you a very best of luck..i might trouble you in the near future with my queries, always appreciate your help.

Kind Regards

Zah


----------



## DEVESH_27 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just being proactive, do I have to take a PCC for my 2 year old child also?


----------



## smtouseef (Oct 18, 2012)

zahon said:


> got your point..well i m speaking to this agent who said will take about 5 dys and charge 6000..so donno if i should really do this or go the proper way..its jus that had such a bad experience at the time of getting my wifes passport done..it was an absolute hassle..anywys thanks again for your help..and wish you a very best of luck..i might trouble you in the near future with my queries, always appreciate your help.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Zah


send me a PM i will guide u.. I got it done through agent.


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

Folks who got PCC from Pune,
Im trying to get an appointment for PCC for self & wife but the latest appointment date I'm getting is that of 26 Dec which is way too late.
Isnt there Tatkaal appointment for PCC? Any other way to get the PCC done quickly?

Thanks


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

kratos said:


> Folks who got PCC from Pune,
> Im trying to get an appointment for PCC for self & wife but the latest appointment date I'm getting is that of 26 Dec which is way too late.
> Isnt there Tatkaal appointment for PCC? Any other way to get the PCC done quickly?
> 
> Thanks


*Bump*

Guys from Pune,need your help.
Can we not walk in the Pune PSK & get the PCC done?For the records my current & passport address are different.


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Pcc*

Hello Everyone..

PCC can be done directly by visiting PSK during 9:00am to 11:00am in walk-in.

Steps:
1. book an appointment for any date.
2. With the acknowledgement receipt, visit PSK early in the morning.
3. Tell security that you have come for PCC and in walk-in. He will allow you to come in.
4. Queue in counter near to re-issue passport. Normally for walk-in queue is smaller..
5. Process through all windows A, B, C as per your token number
6. If your current address is the same as one mentioned on passport then your PCC will be processed immediately.
7. Else your police verification notice will be issued and you will receive email accordingly.
8. Contact your police station may be after a week and check with them whether they received your application.
9. If yes then visit police station with following documents and PHOTOCOPIES:
- Passport
- Electricity bill (Latest)
- 10th Certificate
- Current company ID or bonafide letter
- Driving license
- Bank statement
- Photo
10. Once the officer is satisfied with these documents, he may take you to head of police station or directly get sign from head.
11. Then police station will clear your application from their side and within 20-25 days you will receive email and sms from passport office.

That's all.. Quite time consuming.. But no other option. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

chptp said:


> I got my PR couple of months back and planning to go sometime next year Feb-March. But any ways thanks for your wishes.
> 
> People do get PCC from passport office in one day provided your current residence address and address in passport is same and the passport office have a all clear in their system. In your case it's different and would require police verification and hence the 3 months time frame.
> 
> In some cases, like mine, passport office may still go for police verification. I had same address in my passport and current residence but my passport was reissued after the expiry of the old one. There was no police verification done by passport office when my new passport was issued and hence their system required a police verification before issuing a PCC.



Same situation occurred to me.. :bounce:


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

Jack_g3 said:


> Hello Everyone..
> 
> PCC can be done directly by visiting PSK during 9:00am to 11:00am in walk-in.
> 
> ...


Thank you buddy, appreciate the response.


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

welcome buddy... I am happy if this helps you in any manner..


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

kratos said:


> *Bump*
> 
> Guys from Pune,need your help.
> Can we not walk in the Pune PSK & get the PCC done?For the records my current & passport address are different.


Hi Kratos

You can walk in the PSK centre but you will not get it done in one day since you have different address. If you want to save a lot of time then might as well go with an agent. its extra 6k however you will spare yourself from lot of hassle especially getting the file approved from the local polics station. 

I did use an agent as my passport is from mumbai and got the pcc done in 7 wrkn dys which i hv heard can easily tk up to 2 mnths.. there were also ppl at the psk who said they were comin for mnths bt not getn it done for xyz reasons..let me know if you need the number for agent?


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

I feel 6K is huge amount. Dont go for any agent. Your local police station guy will help you. Normally they charge 'fees' like Rs300 and for urgent PCC they charge around 3K which will get your PCC done in 7 days..

Think about it and then proceed. Choice is yours.


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

Both mine and my wife's passport are not from Pune. In order to get PCC done from PSK Pune, what are the steps, documents required and timelines? Also do you know of any agent who can help in getting the PCC done and the charges for the same?


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

Any idea if the walk-in is allowed on weekend, i mean Saturday ?


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

I have applied on 28 Jan for PCC for my wife and myself. We have different address on the passport than the current one. Let us see how much time it takes.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea if the walk-in is allowed on weekend, i mean Saturday ?


I am not sure but you can check on the toll free number given on the passport site.


----------



## Swapav (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone goin for PCC tomorrow in Pune? We can meet up and get try to get it done soon.
Thanks


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Swapav said:


> Anyone goin for PCC tomorrow in Pune? We can meet up and get try to get it done soon.
> Thanks


There is no need to pressurize the guys in passport office  (and any ways you won't be able to do that even with a mob). Don't worry! if your record is available in the system you'll get the certificate in 15 min.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

Swapav said:


> Anyone goin for PCC tomorrow in Pune? We can meet up and get try to get it done soon.
> Thanks


Hi Swapav,

I have applied for PCC on 28 Jan and got call from Police station on 5th Feb that my file is received.
Got my background check verified successfully yesterday at police station. Let us see how much time it will take to prepare the certificate.


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

gyan said:


> Hi Swapav,
> 
> I have applied for PCC on 28 Jan and got call from Police station on 5th Feb that my file is received.
> Got my background check verified successfully yesterday at police station. Let us see how much time it will take to prepare the certificate.


It will take 2-3 weeks, depending upon how you handle police and commissioner office guys.
Generally they will process your application fast if you bribe them.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> It will take 2-3 weeks, depending upon how you handle police and commissioner office guys.
> Generally they will process your application fast if you bribe them.


No bribes please. These guys have timelines to keep and they can't delay beyond a certain point. After my Police verification I just had one follow-up with the guy in commissioner office (ans even that was not required) He just told me when they are going to send the file and true to his word I got the SMS from Passport office within the time given to me. I had no contact and I didn't bribe anyone. Even if you do that you'll be just under the illusion that your work is being done fast. 

So if all your documentation is in place no need to pay money.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

I got a sms on 14th Feb saying my PCC is ready. I submitted application on 28 Jan. Best of luck to others.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

chptp said:


> I got my PR couple of months back and planning to go sometime next year Feb-March. But any ways thanks for your wishes.
> 
> People do get PCC from passport office in one day provided your current residence address and address in passport is same and the passport office have a all clear in their system. In your case it's different and would require police verification and hence the 3 months time frame.
> 
> In some cases, like mine, passport office may still go for police verification. I had same address in my passport and current residence but my passport was reissued after the expiry of the old one. There was no police verification done by passport office when my new passport was issued and hence their system required a police verification before issuing a PCC.


Hello chptp,
I read on this thread that u r from Pune & provided valuable info abt PCC. I am from Pune too & my case is lil different. 
I have been staying in the same building since 2008. I have changed the rented flat (just the flat no. 3 instead of 6) in the same building before three months. My passport was issued in Dec. 2011 with the address in the passport as flat no. 6. 

My question is, should I show PSK/Police Officials that I have moved to flat no. 3 in the same building? If I show it, I assume they will treat it as a Address change & then hell lot of docs & process will b involved..... 
What if I show that I am still staying in flat no. 6 bcoz its the same building (& colony, street, pin code etc after all)? Will there be any verification involved after I place a request for PCC from Pune Passport office? (Note : My police verification was done at the address of flat no. 6 when I was issued a passport.)


----------



## heehaha (Nov 21, 2013)

Folks, 

My passport was renewed in Singapore, but has my permanent address from Pune. I have submitted my PCC at the embassy in London. 

Clearly a round about application process for me. I was advised 45 days by the embassy folks. Anyone here know the process followed here?

The embassy folks told me something along the lines of 'fax has been sent to Singapore High Commission'. What does that mean?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea if the walk-in is allowed on weekend, i mean Saturday ?


PSK operates only on weekdays.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

gyan said:


> I got a sms on 14th Feb saying my PCC is ready. I submitted application on 28 Jan. Best of luck to others.



Hello Gyan,
I am from Pune too & need to understand ur case....
You mentioned that ur PCC was ready in 17-18 days. My question is, did u have a different address on the passport than ur current address? If yes, was a new/fresh police verification conducted?

my case is lil different. 
I have been staying in the same building (apartment) since 2008. I have changed the rented flat (just the flat no. 3 instead of 6) in the same building before three months. *My passport was issued in Dec. 2011 with the address in the passport as flat no. 6*. 

My question is, should I show PSK that I have moved to flat no. 3 in the same building? If I show it, I assume they will treat it as a Address change & then hell lot of docs & process will b involved..... 
What if I show that I am still staying in flat no. 6 bcoz its the same building (& colony, street, pin code etc after all)? Will there be any verification initiated from Pune Passport office after I place a request for PCC? (Note : My police verification was done at the address of flat no. 6 when I was issued a passport & this is my first passport only which will expire in 2021)


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

*Need help with address proof*

Guys,

We (Me and my spouse) have different address on our passports. We stay in a rented place and our agreement has expired. The owner is currently not here in India. What else can we submit as address proof? Electricity bills are in the name of owner.

We have postpaid mobile bill and internet connection bill at the current address. Can that be considered as address proof?

Any help or comments much appreciated!


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hello Gyan,
> I am from Pune too & need to understand ur case....
> You mentioned that ur PCC was ready in 17-18 days. My question is, did u have a different address on the passport than ur current address? If yes, was a new/fresh police verification conducted?
> 
> ...


Hi Wana Fly
My current address is diff than my passport address and it was a fresh police verification. Whie applying for PCC, PSK would only ask for current and permanent address so not to worry about previous addresses.

It is only the police station where they ask for all the addresses you have lived at till date. I would suggest to mention truth since it is not going to harm you in anyways.
Moreover, the files are moving quickly nowadays in Pune PSK, I got to know by reading several posts on this forum.

In terms of documents, only one address proof and ID proof is required. At Police station, you would have to provide the same. If you are staying on rent, then current rent agreement and two reference letters with refferee's ID proof would be requested. Rest all depends on the person who is dealing with your file at local police station. I was asked many docs, which i kept ready so everything went quick.
Don't worry, the process is easy and smooth.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> We (Me and my spouse) have different address on our passports. We stay in a rented place and our agreement has expired. The owner is currently not here in India. What else can we submit as address proof? Electricity bills are in the name of owner.
> 
> ...


HI SNCJ,
I would suggest to refer to the passport site. It has a doc advisor page for PCC. 
As per the information I have, gas connetion/nationalized bank account statement (1 year wth transactions)/Income Tax Assessment Order/Ration Card/Aadhar Card/Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head would do for address proof. However do visit Doc Advisor section.


----------



## jknishant (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am trying to get appointment online but i get message as- Currently no appointments are available for the selected Passport Seva Kendra (PSK).

Please let me know do i really need to make online appointments first before visiting PSK OR can i directly go to PSK with printout of application form and passport/documents??

My present address if of pune and passport address is of Mumbai.Is there any fast track process to get PCC? do i really have to wait for 2 months to get PCC??

Any sort of help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jknishant said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am trying to get appointment online but i get message as- Currently no appointments are available for the selected Passport Seva Kendra (PSK).
> 
> ...


You can walk in for PCC as per the declaration done on Pune PSK site.
I had similar case and I got it in 20 days.


----------



## jknishant (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply....I shall be visiting Pune PSK tomorrow morning...Hoping to get PCC soon..!!


----------



## jknishant (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Friends..I have received an sms from local police station for verification tomorrow ..Since i am a tenant, they have mentioned to bring rent agreement (old and new),two photographs, two reference letters from neighbors with ids, birth proof, bank statement (1 year),comp letter and society letter.

I have arranged for these documents except society letter which our society don't issue to tenants.

Please let me know whether society letter would be mandatory and any other suggestions If you guys can provide to avoid further delay and get PCC soon.

Do we also need to pay extra fee at police station ?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jknishant said:


> Hi Friends..I have received an sms from local police station for verification tomorrow ..Since i am a tenant, they have mentioned to bring rent agreement (old and new),two photographs, two reference letters from neighbors with ids, birth proof, bank statement (1 year),comp letter and society letter.
> 
> I have arranged for these documents except society letter which our society don't issue to tenants.
> 
> ...


I think you would also be asked for Tenant Police verification. It is must nowadays for all tenants. If you do not have one with your current address, you might be charged more else small amount of 250 would do.
Best of luck. Do post your experience.


----------



## jknishant (Mar 6, 2014)

well, my documents were verified at local police station and after quite a struggle with police officer he finally did my work..

How long does it take to get PCC after local police verification is done?


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jknishant said:


> well, my documents were verified at local police station and after quite a struggle with police officer he finally did my work..
> 
> How long does it take to get PCC after local police verification is done?


If it was cleared via software application, you should get in 10 days or so. Else 20 days or so. Just a guess since it all depends on when your file moves from Police station to PC office. Best of luck..


----------



## jknishant (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks gyan.

Actually, Police officer signed and cleared a hard copy of document in front of me with original stamps...

I hope he quickly moves files from police station to PC office...


----------



## jknishant (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Friends,

i had local verification done on 20th March..yesterday i received below sms from passport office :

"Police report not yet finalized by commissioner of police,district pune city.Contact police for details "

When i contacted at police station they angrily said they have already sent the report further.

What do u think I should do now? Do i need to approach anywhere else or sit idle until next sms comes from passport office ?

Someday said, process has become much easier these days but i aint see any improvements in it.Its been almost a month now and i didn't get PCC yet


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jknishant said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i had local verification done on 20th March..yesterday i received below sms from passport office :
> 
> ...


Raise a complaint on passport site mentioning that your verification has been done 2 weeks back. They should send a reminder then.
My application went very smooth, just paid 500 extra.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

zahon said:


> Hi Kratos
> 
> You can walk in the PSK centre but you will not get it done in one day since you have different address. If you want to save a lot of time then might as well go with an agent. its extra 6k however you will spare yourself from lot of hassle especially getting the file approved from the local polics station.
> 
> I did use an agent as my passport is from mumbai and got the pcc done in 7 wrkn dys which i hv heard can easily tk up to 2 mnths.. there were also ppl at the psk who said they were comin for mnths bt not getn it done for xyz reasons..let me know if you need the number for agent?


Hi,
Could you please share the agents no for PCC frm pune 

Thanks, 
Pooja


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

HI all, 

Does the pcc anywhere tel you marital status.?


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

zahon said:


> Anytime Pooja.
> 
> This forum is like a family and I have been helped and also tried to help whenever possible. So give us a shout should you need any help. Best of luck.
> 
> ...


Thank you will update my experience soon


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Thank alot zahon ur a life saver  I will talk to him tomm itself


Hi zohan,

The no u have shared is out of service. Do u have another no which I can call .?


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

*Name on PCC*

Do we get the same name on the PCC which is on the passport.?My passport has the old name before marriage but im submitting my pcc as married so on wht name will i get on my pcc.?


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

zahon said:


> Hello Pooja, sorry in the delay. was travelling so couldnt reply earlier.
> 
> Strange that number should have worked. I have his alternate number -7276309395
> 
> In regards to name, i am quite sure it is the same name that is there on the passport. Therefore you would need to check before getting this done as your PCC should ideally be in the name of application filed. You can confirm this with sumit.


My passport is not yet updatex with my new name after marriage. So it it ok if I get my pcc on the old name.?


----------



## jknishant (Mar 6, 2014)

gyan said:


> Raise a complaint on passport site mentioning that your verification has been done 2 weeks back. They should send a reminder then.
> My application went very smooth, just paid 500 extra.


hey finally i received sms from Passport office to collect PCC. It took 1 month 1 week exactly to get the PCC.
Is there any specific time when i should go to collect PCC or I can go there anytime during normal working Hrs.?
Thanks!


----------



## abhi02201 (May 21, 2013)

Hi,

Through PCC online application I have been scheduled for PSK visit at Mundhwa in June.
Can I alternatively visit SB road RPO to submit docs or does it only happens in Mundhwa or strictly according to things mentioned in application printout ?
Please guide.


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

abhi02201 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Through PCC online application I have been scheduled for PSK visit at Mundhwa in June.
> Can I alternatively visit SB road RPO to submit docs or does it only happens in Mundhwa or strictly according to things mentioned in application printout ?
> Please guide.


Hi Abhi

You will have to visit Mundhwa office only. SB road office is defunct and its operational only to release passports/pcc's. So you will eventually be asked to pick up the PCC from SB office.


----------



## abhi02201 (May 21, 2013)

zahon said:


> Hi Abhi
> 
> You will have to visit Mundhwa office only. SB road office is defunct and its operational only to release passports/pcc's. So you will eventually be asked to pick up the PCC from SB office.


Thanks for your reply.

One more query, I hv applied for Vic SS and EOI on 4th April'14. Thus, I don't have any Visa invite letter to show if asked. Will EOI printout be sufficient or will I be asked to return ?

Am I being proactive or overambitious here?? 

Visa 190 | 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) | IELTS: L9.0 R7.5 W7.5 S7.0 | ACS(+ve) : 24/01/2014 | EOI: 03/04/14 Victoria SS: 04/04/14 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

abhi02201 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> One more query, I hv applied for Vic SS and EOI on 4th April'14. Thus, I don't have any Visa invite letter to show if asked. Will EOI printout be sufficient or will I be asked to return ?
> 
> ...



hello abhi02201,
For a PCC, you don't need to wait until the actual date of appointment on the print out.... You can walk in to the PSK in Mundhwa the very next day in between 9 -10:30am. its mentioned on the pune PSK official site....

I see that u have applied for VIC SS on 4th Apr only.... I would say that VIC is very unpredictable state when it comes to give SS. Also, they take around 3 months time to respond. I know a guy on d forum (who's a gud frnd now & we talk every week) who had once stayed & completed 1.6 yrs course in Melbourne but was rejected SS by VIC after 3 months of applying.... He's now in the queue waiting for ACT SS.....
The entry date in Australia depends on PCC or medicals date (whichever earlier). Don't want to spread -ve vibes, but its always better to get the PCC done after u get SS +ve.....


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for reopening up the old threat but my question was relevant to this thread and i was not getting any clear information. Below is the situation -

My passport was issued in Pune in May 2011. I shifted to different address within 3 kms range from the older address in Oct 2013. I will be needing PCC however will police verification be needed in my case ? And if yes, what are the possible timelines?

Can someone share their experiences ?


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Sorry for reopening up the old threat but my question was relevant to this thread and i was not getting any clear information. Below is the situation -
> 
> My passport was issued in Pune in May 2011. I shifted to different address within 3 kms range from the older address in Oct 2013. I will be needing PCC however will police verification be needed in my case ? And if yes, what are the possible timelines?
> 
> Can someone share their experiences ?


In any case, if you are applying for visa PCC and medical are compulsory. As you are saying you were moving in houses at 3km radius (not a big issue) and your passport is issued from Pune, you wont have much issue. You can get the PCC done in 1 day (as ur passport issued address and current address are within Pune). Just take online appointment and be there at office with required docs (passport and a xerox copy of passport). No need to take photo with you, as they do it there and then itself using computer....hope thus helps....cheers


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok good to know that. I thought there was need to undergo PV once again with bribes as my address changed to new address which is not there in passport  

What all documents would i need to carry and i believe i can go for walk-in directly >?


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Ok good to know that. I thought there was need to undergo PV once again with bribes as my address changed to new address which is not there in passport
> 
> What all documents would i need to carry and i believe i can go for walk-in directly >?


As far as the address u specify in the PCC application and passport are same, there would be no problem. You can take an appointment after paying the PCC fees (online) of Rs.500 aaprox (it was what when i took it). then go with passport and a xerox of passport. walk in to office at the specified time (usually first half of the day). They will check your passport online (may be to know if you have criminal background). then you will need to take a photo using camera connected to a PC, they will take printout of PCC with ur snap-seal-sign-deliver....and u walk out with your PCC (validity 6 months)....hope it helped !!!!!!!


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh ok thanks for that information. Regarding address, in my EOI i had mentioned my current address and not the older one i think for PCC too i need to show the current address and not the older one.


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Oh ok thanks for that information. Regarding address, in my EOI i had mentioned my current address and not the older one i think for PCC too i need to show the current address and not the older one.


Remember you can have 1 permanent address and 1 present address. But can't have 2 different permanent address in EOI. Beware of this, as it can lead to other issues. 

I think for PCC its better to follow address that you had declared in EOI. And make sure you have your address same in passport and EOI as well. 

If you are not residing in your permanent address then you can even declare that in EOI, that you are in present address.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thing is that i was residing at previous permanent address when passport was issued to me in 2011. In Oct 2013, i moved to a new residence and during EOI i gave the that address instead of 2011 address. That's why i am bit confused for PCC which address should be given and will it entail police verification one more time?


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Thing is that i was residing at previous permanent address when passport was issued to me in 2011. In Oct 2013, i moved to a new residence and during EOI i gave the that address instead of 2011 address. That's why i am bit confused for PCC which address should be given and will it entail police verification one more time?


your current permanent address should be given for PCC verification.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes that is what i plan to do anyway. But not sure whether they will ask me to get a new passport or just undergo police verification one more time.


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Yes that is what i plan to do anyway. But not sure whether they will ask me to get a new passport or just undergo police verification one more time.


unless and until there is a passport damage or passport expiry, they wont ask you to change passport. You can update the passport with new address without renewing.

don't worry......


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

I see...thanks for the information. Once PCC is done, i will update with results


----------



## kelappan (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos.....best of luck mate !!!


----------



## AtsB (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Friends,

As part of the process, I am supposed to go for PCC. I would like to understand best option (rather faster!) in my situation:

1. Apply with same address as on passport - My passport has my native address (within Maharashtra, Pune Passport Zone)
2. Apply with my current address in Pune (not on passport) but I have required proofs.

My wife completed her PCC today (local Pune address on her passport) and she has been given PCC on counter itself. Entire PCC process for her completed in just over an hour today.

Please suggest how should I go about it. Would I get the same on counter if I go with Option 1? Has anyone went through similar situation before?


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

AtsB said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> As part of the process, I am supposed to go for PCC. I would like to understand best option (rather faster!) in my situation:
> 
> ...


you can go with the same address as your passport as der is no address on the pcc and if u go wid the new address u wil hav to wait for a month to get it in ur hand and also go thru a police verification where they usually are waitin to get money out of you.


----------



## AtsB (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Pooja, but will it give me PCC on counter like my wife? Also see my PM to you.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

AtsB said:


> Thanks Pooja, but will it give me PCC on counter like my wife? Also see my PM to you.


Yes dey will if al the details in you passport are same as ur pcc details dey will be givin it d same day. But also I hav heard dat if you passport is issued long back der is stil police verification but im not sure if dat happens.


----------



## AtsB (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks. My wife's passport was issued in Apr'2007 and they didn't ask anything. Mine was just a month later (i.e. May'2007) so, fingers crossed!


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

AtsB said:


> Thanks. My wife's passport was issued in Apr'2007 and they didn't ask anything. Mine was just a month later (i.e. May'2007) so, fingers crossed!


Den I guess der shouldn't be any problems u will get it d same day.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

But during your EOI what address have you mentioned? I guess that needs to be taken into consideration. I had mentioned my new address so i guess for me during PCC i need to show that and not the one on the passport!

\


pooja.lohkane said:


> you can go with the same address as your passport as der is no address on the pcc and if u go wid the new address u wil hav to wait for a month to get it in ur hand and also go thru a police verification where they usually are waitin to get money out of you.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> But during your EOI what address have you mentioned? I guess that needs to be taken into consideration. I had mentioned my new address so i guess for me during PCC i need to show that and not the one on the passport!
> 
> \


How does dat make a difference as der is no address rite on the PCC.?


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ah ok, yes i got what you meant. I was under impression that PCC has the address mentioned in it and case officer might see two different addresses and that might lead to some issues. 

But great, i got it clarified it now. Thanks . 

I will also apply on the older address only. But do we need to carry any address proof for PCC ?


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> Ah ok, yes i got what you meant. I was under impression that PCC has the address mentioned in it and case officer might see two different addresses and that might lead to some issues.
> 
> But great, i got it clarified it now. Thanks .
> 
> I will also apply on the older address only. But do we need to carry any address proof for PCC ?


Yes we need to carry one document as address proof if u check the passport site it will giv u a list of all the documents dat dey accept dey will not accept anythin apart frm dat.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

oh ok then there is catch again. All the address proofs i have now are on the new address and not ehe ones the passport


----------



## AtsB (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Mahesh2013,

If you are applying with the same address on your passport, you don't need to carry anything apart from your original passport and a self attested copy of it. All the residential proofs are needed in case your current address (you are specifying in your PCC application) is different than address on your passport.

Please refer here. https://portal2.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/docAdvisor/pccPassport

We completed my wife's PCC today with the same process. Nothing was required whatsoever.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh ok great. Would you mind to outline the steps and time you took to get PCC done?


----------



## AtsB (Sep 6, 2010)

This is what we did

1. Register on passport site if you've not already - https://portal2.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/user/RegistrationBaseAction?request_locale=en

2. Apply for PCC from within your account. This will generate an ARN no. for you. You can choose either to pay online or at cash counter (anything is fine.) Online payment gives you a date and time post a month (for my wife it was 13th June when we applied on 30th Apr).

3. However, we called up PSK helpline and checked, they said no need to take an appointment but we can walk-in directly for PCC between 9am - 10.30 am. They mentioned that they may not accept the appointment taken application on prior date though. We submitted another application without paying and taking an appointment online.

4. Walked-in @PSK by 9am and took a chance with 1st application (where 13th June appointment was given and amount was paid online). We informed the verifying officer about this and she said that's perfectly fine for PCC. Nothing was required to pay there again.

5. We were out in an hour after completing the internal process and yes with PCC getting on the counter itself.

I hope that helps.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi All,

Can someone please confirm whether for PCC, we need to go to the Mundhwa address ? And what docs do we need to carry when going there for first time?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

ggupta002 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please confirm whether for PCC, we need to go to the Mundhwa address ? And what docs do we need to carry when going there for first time?


Hi gaurav

I know this reply is not according to the post you made, but i found you case is similar to mine. is it possible can u send me you number. Also can you tell after how much time u waited to get the EOI invitation. i m waiting for my invitation, but haven't got yet.

Thanks for you reply.

br
SachivG


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

ggupta002 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please confirm whether for PCC, we need to go to the Mundhwa address ? And what docs do we need to carry when going there for first time?



Yes ggupta002, We have to go to the Pune PCC which is in Mundhwa near Westin Hotel.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

AtsB said:


> This is what we did
> 
> 1. Register on passport site if you've not already - https://portal2.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/user/RegistrationBaseAction?request_locale=en
> 
> ...


Thanks AtsB. This information clarifies a lot!

Just one query though. I am the primary applicant and my wife is the secondary applicant. She has her old name on the passport and her old address. We used the same names on the Visa Application too. So will it affect the PCC process for her? is it mandatory to get her name changed now?? I think some female married secondary applicants got it on their old name.


----------



## saketjade (May 18, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> Yes ggupta002, We have to go to the Pune PCC which is in Mundhwa near Westin Hotel.


Optimus prime,
Any idea on how to get the police verification done faster ?
I got my PCC on the counter yesterday however my wife has been put on police verification mode.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

saketjade said:


> Optimus prime,
> Any idea on how to get the police verification done faster ?
> I got my PCC on the counter yesterday however my wife has been put on police verification mode.


I am not sure about that but one of my friends said that you need to visit the Commissioner Office and tell them it is urgent so that they will forward the police report quickly to the PSK.


----------



## saketjade (May 18, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> I am not sure about that but one of my friends said that you need to visit the Commissioner Office and tell them it is urgent so that they will forward the police report quickly to the PSK.


Thanks dear. Wil work on that. Wil update on progress


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

saketjade said:


> Thanks dear. Wil work on that. Wil update on progress


Hey Saket,

You are welcome mate. Guess what, I went for my PCC today and my wife's PCC was issued straightaway and my Police Verification is pending! I confirmed what I should do to get it earlier and they suggested that I should go to Commissioner's office and let them know of the urgency. 
So did you go to the Commissioner's office in Pune for your Wife's Police Verification??


----------



## saketjade (May 18, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hey Saket,
> 
> You are welcome mate. Guess what, I went for my PCC today and my wife's PCC was issued straightaway and my Police Verification is pending! I confirmed what I should do to get it earlier and they suggested that I should go to Commissioner's office and let them know of the urgency.
> So did you go to the Commissioner's office in Pune for your Wife's Police Verification??


Not yet bro, let me know when r u going i wil try n join


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Bro, I got some more information after asking around.
It is that we do not need to visit the Commissioner Office. We need to visit the local police station with the same information and supporting documents that we uploaded at the PSK alongwith couple of color photographs. Get it the verification done at the police station and ask them to forward the results asap to the Commissioner office who will then forward it to PSK.
So please visit the Local Police station asap.


----------



## saketjade (May 18, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> Bro, I got some more information after asking around.
> It is that we do not need to visit the Commissioner Office. We need to visit the local police station with the same information and supporting documents that we uploaded at the PSK alongwith couple of color photographs. Get it the verification done at the police station and ask them to forward the results asap to the Commissioner office who will then forward it to PSK.
> So please visit the Local Police station asap.


Hi,
I asked my brother in law to go to commissioner office yesterday, they said go to local police station today. My wife went to local police station (Warje), she was told that her file has not yet arrived, the latest file they have is of 10th May !!. Pushing the commissioners office again to send the file soon to local police station.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

What?! I read on some other forums that the req


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

What?! I read on some other forums that the request first goes to local police station. The local police station them forwards the report to the commissioner office who then forward it to PSK. 

So don't know what file the police station is talking about??


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

What is the validity of PCC ? Is it 6 month or 1 year? 
Do we need to make entry in Australia before it expires to activate our PR?


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> What is the validity of PCC ? Is it 6 month or 1 year?
> Do we need to make entry in Australia before it expires to activate our PR?


Yes, it is valid for 1 year and your entry date should be before expiry of PCC. No need to worry about it since when visa is granted, your latest entry date takes care of it.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

okay, thanks for that update.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

I had another question - in case police verification is needed, do the RPO keep our original passports or only the photocopy of it?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> I had another question - in case police verification is needed, do the RPO keep our original passports or only the photocopy of it?


Mahesh - Passport is returned to you even if the Police Verification is needed. Once Police verification is done, you need to visit the PSK and go directly to Counter C to get your PCC. No documents needed second time.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok thanks for the reply. I think it takes up to 1 month for police verification to completed in case address in passport is different. Is that right ?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Guys, my local Police station called me for PCC and asked me to get Passport Copy and one Birth Date proof apart from that. So I took my School Leaving Certificate and on going to the Police station they told me I need to get these documents -
Ration Card.
Bank statements
Pan Card
Passport Copy
Electricity Bill.
Employment Letter

And all the above documents to be notarized!! Is this freaking common everywhere?? Do we need these many documents for getting a Police Check done?!! :frusty:

I have to now waste my time and money again on notarization and visiting Police station again. I don't understand why they make it so difficult for people to get a normal police check done.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ask them easier way smiling and you are ready to pay them gift (corruption at its best). I guess your job will be done asap!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Ask them easier way smiling and you are ready to pay them gift (corruption at its best). I guess your job will be done asap!


Haha. Yes totally. Guess what I was ready with that too but they didn't even ask me if I can do that. That guy just disappeared after giving me this long list of documents!! Next time, I am going to ask directly. Can't waste my time with this process.

Also, I think this answers your question of passport address being different - It will go for Police Verification and it all depends on your local police station


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

yes  which sucks. and other option is to show the same old address for PCC i guess that's faster way to get rid of this process.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys, I went to Pune PSK in Mundhwa today morning at 9am sharp & was done with the PCC for self & spouse by 11:30. Its a simple process where they only take a photo copy of a passport (if same old address) & would see the original passport. They would provide 2 copies of PCC per applicant which has all ur details & it says no adverse info recorded against this person & he/she's eligible to get all benefits etc.... 

Note: the address is not printed on the PCC they issue. So you can tell them that u stay in the same address & get rid of it on the same day.... else they will ask u for current address proof & the police verification will be done again, which takes approx 15-20 days & mental frustration + wastage of money in police station.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Great! Thanks for that update buddy. Why did it take 2.5 hours though ? I believe its a walk-in process or you had taken prior appointment?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> Great! Thanks for that update buddy. Why did it take 2.5 hours though ? I believe its a walk-in process or you had taken prior appointment?


 Mahesh, they are all GOVT. OF INDIA employees.....so it takes time buddy.... 
i know its hardly 20 mins work but takes 2-2.5 hrs....


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Agreed! But was it due to lot of people for PCC or going from one counter to another ?


----------



## kishore12 (Nov 17, 2013)

Since 5 years i am staying in pune but i have only current year rental agreement .
Can you please tell me actually How long duration PCC reuired ? for last 10 years PCC or just 1 year duration PCC required ? IS PCC contains any dates ?
Thanks.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

kishore12 said:


> Since 5 years i am staying in pune but i have only current year rental agreement .
> Can you please tell me actually How long duration PCC reuired ? for last 10 years PCC or just 1 year duration PCC required ? IS PCC contains any dates ?
> Thanks.


HI Kishor,

For PCC, you need to carry below docs to PSK office:

Original Passport 
PhotoCopy of Passport (Front 2 and Last 2 pages)
1 Address Proof - Gas Connection/1yr National Bank statement/Voter ID

If the address on passport and your current residence is same, then you will get PCC on same day, else if address is different, then police verification will be done after which PCC will be issued.

Try to reach PSK office at 8:30 am and get token so that you can finish off early.
PCC timings at PSK are 09:00 am to 10:30 am, after which they will not allow you to enter office.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Can someone please confirm whether we need to chase Local Police Station or Commissioner office ?
What's the address of Commissioner Office in Pune ?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

kishore12 said:


> Since 5 years i am staying in pune but i have only current year rental agreement .
> Can you please tell me actually How long duration PCC reuired ? for last 10 years PCC or just 1 year duration PCC required ? IS PCC contains any dates ?
> Thanks.


hey kishore12,
looks like u have not done the home work related to PCC yet... 
The scenario u r talking abt comes into picture when you are applying for a new passport.... they (PSK & Local police station) ask you to provide the proof of ur stay in the current house for at least one year ...
But If you talk abt PCC, all they (PSK) ask u is the original & 1 photo copy of passport & u r done.....


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

ggupta002 said:


> Can someone please confirm whether we need to chase Local Police Station or Commissioner office ?
> What's the address of Commissioner Office in Pune ?



Hey ggupta002,
Its the local Police station.... The file goes to commissioner office first & from there they send it to Local police stn for further verification.... 
BTW, r u from pune?


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hey ggupta002,
> Its the local Police station.... The file goes to commissioner office first & from there they send it to Local police stn for further verification....
> BTW, r u from pune?


Hi Mate...I am not from Pune, thats why I have to go through police verification process to get PCC 
Should I then chase Commissioner office first or could you pls recommend how much time it takes for file to move from Commissioner office to Local Police Station ?
Also whats the address of Commissioner office ?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Mate...I am not from Pune, thats why I have to go through police verification process to get PCC
> Should I then chase Commissioner office first or could you pls recommend how much time it takes for file to move from Commissioner office to Local Police Station ?
> Also whats the address of Commissioner office ?


ggupta002,
whichever place u belong to, if ur address on the passport (at the time ven passport was issued) is still the same, PSK office will directly give you the PCC on the same day of ur visit. 
Only if u mention different address on the ARN Receipt and/or tell verbally to the passport authorities in the PSK, that ur current address & address on passport is different, then they will initiate police verification again.... which leads to chasing Commissioner office to Local Police Station.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Mate...I am not from Pune, thats why I have to go through police verification process to get PCC
> Should I then chase Commissioner office first or could you pls recommend how much time it takes for file to move from Commissioner office to Local Police Station ?
> Also whats the address of Commissioner office ?



yeah, forgot to answer part of ur question..... The file goes to local police station (from Commissioner office) in 3-4 days time max I believe... at least, this is what happened with Optimus Prime last week....


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

wana fly said:


> yeah, forgot to answer part of ur question..... The file goes to local police station (from Commissioner office) in 3-4 days time max I believe... at least, this is what happened with Optimus Prime last week....


Thanks Mate...will try to chase Local Police Station asap.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Can someone please confirm how do we get to know whether file has been sent to local police station from Commissioner office ?

Is the Commissioner Office at Swargate Division, Pune, MH 411042 ?

I went to the local police station and was advised that they will call me once the number of my file will come as there are other pending files which will be covered first


----------



## saketjade (May 18, 2014)

ggupta002 said:


> Can someone please confirm how do we get to know whether file has been sent to local police station from Commissioner office ?
> 
> Is the Commissioner Office at Swargate Division, Pune, MH 411042 ?
> 
> I went to the local police station and was advised that they will call me once the number of my file will come as there are other pending files which will be covered first


Dear i hav gone through the same. Followup with local police only, offer some money - wait - followup. If nothing happens then go n meet the incharge he will help.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone did a PCC recently ? How was the experience ?
Is there any risk in showing older address as mentioned in the passport rather than the current one ?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Anyone did a PCC recently ? How was the experience ?
> Is there any risk in showing older address as mentioned in the passport rather than the current one ?



No Risk in fact that is the best way. Show whatever address is on the passport as current. You will get PCC On the spot if your police verification is available in their system.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! In the form it is mentioned "First Reference Name and Address" 
So do we need to give our relative details there ? Funny thing is mobile no. is not mandatory! So bit confused by this.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

saketjade said:


> Dear i hav gone through the same. Followup with local police only, offer some money - wait - followup. If nothing happens then go n meet the incharge he will help.



Saket - Buddy, looks like I have to visit Commissioner Office too in Pune. My file has been sitting with them for 20 days now!!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> Thanks! In the form it is mentioned "First Reference Name and Address"
> So do we need to give our relative details there ? Funny thing is mobile no. is not mandatory! So bit confused by this.


I am not sure if you can give relatives' detail. You can give a couple of your friends in your Apartment Block or give your friend's reference with their number.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh ok. But do they call up references to check or it's just for backup purposes?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

They didn't call my references but since they have asked for the number it is better to let the references know that you have put their names in the form.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Agreed thanks. My PP was issued in 2011 so i believe PV will be in their system,.


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi,
After reading all the posts on this topic, I am scared now.. though I still have lot of time to start my PCC, I think I should start working on it now..

I dont have a single proof that says I am living in Pune. My passport has my maiden name and Mumbai address.

I was working and living in Mumbai till March 2014, so all the bank documents have Mumbai address.. So never crossed my mind to get my address changed on any documents.. after quitting my job, I have moved to Pune, where my spouse is living since last 5 years.. 

Been 3 months since I have sent my documents to Adhaar card office for change of address, they havent replied yet.. called customer care 10 times.. they say the application will be reviewed anytime between 6 months.. waste of time!

Applied for name change of gas connection last month, but noone has visited for verification.. called them 100 times, they say someone will come to verify the address soon.. dont know what is the definition of 'soon' for them.. 

cant submit my passport for address change.. as I need it regularly for official work and also I have my IELTS exams on 2nd August.. so dont wish to risk that.. 

Electricity bill and house agreement has my spouse's name on it.. I just have marriage certificate.. I haven't even changed my maiden name.. what options do I have now? Should I open a SBI account? Looks like getting a PCC is going to be my worst nightmare ever..


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

sw0305 said:


> Hi,
> After reading all the posts on this topic, I am scared now.. though I still have lot of time to start my PCC, I think I should start working on it now..
> 
> I dont have a single proof that says I am living in Pune. My passport has my maiden name and Mumbai address.
> ...


hi sw0305,

You don't need to change the address on your passport. if you do that, there will be lot of hassle to get the police verification done from Pune. Just go with your passport address in Mumbai and get your PCC done from Mumbai. 
When getting the PCC from Mumbai, tell them, that Mumbai Address (which is on your passport) is your permanent address and that you currently stay there.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

All - quick question. I moved into my current address in Oct'13 and my passport was issued in May'11 on the older address. If i have to get PCC with the new current address will it work because i need to be in the new address for at least a year to provide sufficient evidence. Or is my understanding wrong?


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

any update on this please??


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Guys some serious help needed here!!!

I am getting PCC done for my wife and myself. I am currently staying in Mumbai and permanent address is of haryana as per passport and my wife is staying in Pune and permanent address is of rajasthan as per passport. Now few things - 
1. Neither of our passports has each other's name mentioned in it while in the PCC forms we have filled at PSK have the spouse details. Is it something to worry about? Will the PSK officer ask us to re-issue the passport or they take it without the spouse name too?
2. My wife is at her current address since last 4 months however, in SBI Bank statement as the current address has been updated, her 1 year statement has the address. Should we say that we have been residing in Pune at mentioned address for 1 year or mention the truth (no proof for previous place of stay)
3. Do they look at marriage certificate at PSK office?

or should i refill the PCC forms with no spouse details for both of us. (this would mean 2nd PCC form on same passport with diff details) Will that be an issue?

Please respond at earliest. Would really appreciate your help on this.
Planning on getting it day after (thru).


----------



## sassom (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I have applied for PCC on 13th June and at PSK they told that the verification would be done in a week. But its almost a month now and the PCC is not yet complete. I visited the area Police station a week back but they told me to come only after they call as they are still processing the applications which were files before me. Do not know what needs to be done as its almost a month now. Does it really take this long and do they call up whenever the file is ready?


----------



## Rooohit (Jul 13, 2014)

*Urgent help pls...*

My passport is 8 years old, now I am applying for PCC with same address as in my passport. query is:
1. will there be a police verification?
2. my passport does not have my spouse name captured, so while filling up onine form do I need to show myself as married or unmarried? I do not want to get into the hassle of renewing my passport


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> All - quick question. I moved into my current address in Oct'13 and my passport was issued in May'11 on the older address. If i have to get PCC with the new current address will it work because i need to be in the new address for at least a year to provide sufficient evidence. Or is my understanding wrong?


Mahesh - Get the PCC done on your old address! No problem with that.
Even if you are eligible for PCC on new address, do not get it done on your new address, it will delay the process.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Rooohit said:


> My passport is 8 years old, now I am applying for PCC with same address as in my passport. query is:
> 1. will there be a police verification?
> 2. my passport does not have my spouse name captured, so while filling up onine form do I need to show myself as married or unmarried? I do not want to get into the hassle of renewing my passport



1. will there be a police verification? - If your police verification records are present in the RPO, then you will get the PCC directly on the spot. if not, there will be police verification and once that is cleared you will get the PCC.
2. my passport does not have my spouse name captured, so while filling up onine form do I need to show myself as married or unmarried? I do not want to get into the hassle of renewing my passport - 
PCC does not need spouse name or your status as married or single. So not to worry, go ahead. 
I was in the exactly similar situtation and got it. I carried my Marriage Certificate to RPO just in case was required. But the RPO guys said it was not mandatory.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

sassom said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have applied for PCC on 13th June and at PSK they told that the verification would be done in a week. But its almost a month now and the PCC is not yet complete. I visited the area Police station a week back but they told me to come only after they call as they are still processing the applications which were files before me. Do not know what needs to be done as its almost a month now. Does it really take this long and do they call up whenever the file is ready?


Hi Mate,
Keep chasing the local police station for verification, and once verification is done, it will go to the commissioner office and then to RPO stating verification is positive. This process will take nearly 2 more weeks for PCC clearance.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

thearc said:


> Guys some serious help needed here!!!
> 
> I am getting PCC done for my wife and myself. I am currently staying in Mumbai and permanent address is of haryana as per passport and my wife is staying in Pune and permanent address is of rajasthan as per passport. Now few things -
> 1. Neither of our passports has each other's name mentioned in it while in the PCC forms we have filled at PSK have the spouse details. Is it something to worry about? Will the PSK officer ask us to re-issue the passport or they take it without the spouse name too?
> ...


Hi Mate,

What doc are you going to show for your address proof?

Please see response below (if you havent already applied):

1. No need to worry about each other's name in your passport. You need to carry marriage certificate and also carry some photographs (incase PSK officer asks).
2. Yes, take the 1 yr bank statement and get it stamped from bank as well. No need to tell them that you have recently updated address, else they can create issues.
3. Yes, you need to submit a copy of marriage certificate. hence take along 2 copies - for yourself and your wife.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## sassom (Jul 12, 2014)

I finally got the sms to collect the PCC from the PSK. Goid!! Took 50 Days to complete the whole process of PCC. Visited the Police station about 6 times in last 2 to 3 weeks and once to the commisioner's office. Long long disgusting process of movement of file from one place to the other.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I am from Pune and planning to lodge 189 visa by Sep mid if everything goes fine.

When I checked the Passport seva site, if I schedule an appointment for PCC today next available slot is on 15/Oct/2014.

Is it a good idea to schedule an appointment before lodging visa(I doubt if I schedule an appointment after visa lodging I will be getting an appointment in Nov only.)

My current address and address in passport are same, so I think getting a PCC will be fast, only issue I am seeing is the availability of slots.

Has anyone applied for PCC in Pune recently. Is there an option to walk in rather than scheduling an appointment.

Please share your comments and suggestions.

Thank you in advance


----------



## mhashim (Jun 8, 2014)

Dear Remya,

You do not need to take an appoinment. You can walkin any morning for it and as per my knowledge you should be getting the pcc on the same day itself as your addresses are the same. So I would advise to do it after lodging the visa.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I had gone to Pune PSK today for PCC process. Security let me in but another security lady inside the premises told me to get appointment cancellation print out along with the receipt print out which we get by default. This is not mentioned anywhere on the passport website if i am not mistaken. 

Anyone is aware of this new process? 

Thanks


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Any update on this please?


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Went to PSK Pune today and got the PCC in hand within 1.5 hours. My PP address and present address (both within Pune) is different so i was expecting i might have to undergo Police verification once again but to my suprise it was not required. 

What have others experienced in same situation ?


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

have you paid fee via online, or in the counter?
could you please confirm details of what all documents we need to carry like appln print out , payment receipt if any.

thanks


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> Went to PSK Pune today and got the PCC in hand within 1.5 hours. My PP address and present address (both within Pune) is different so i was expecting i might have to undergo Police verification once again but to my suprise it was not required.
> 
> What have others experienced in same situation ?


have you paid fee via online, or in the counter?
could you please confirm details of what all documents we need to carry like appln print out , payment receipt if any.

thanks


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fees were paid online. If you need sms service then one time charge is Rs. 30 which needs to be paid on counter A. They will ask you if you need that service. 

Important point to note is that once you create your online appointment for PCC pay the fees online then come back to the main page and cancel the appointment. Then go to Retrive application page and then take the print out. They do not accept the print outs with appointment dates if you are going for walk in. 

Regarding documents it depends on whether you have present address as same as your PP address. If that is the case then you need to carry only photocpies of first two and last two pages of PP along with PP in orginal. Since i had different addresses i had carried my Aadhar card, MSEB bills in orginals along with passport and photo copies of each one of them. They only took my Aadhar card copy for verification and then issued me the PCC. I thought they will send it the application for police verification again but that did not happen to my surpise. Maybe its based on the officer and what he thinks during that time. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> Fees were paid online. If you need sms service then one time charge is Rs. 30 which needs to be paid on counter A. They will ask you if you need that service.
> 
> Important point to note is that once you create your online appointment for PCC pay the fees online then come back to the main page and cancel the appointment. Then go to Retrive application page and then take the print out. They do not accept the print outs with appointment dates if you are going for walk in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details, will do the same.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> Fees were paid online. If you need sms service then one time charge is Rs. 30 which needs to be paid on counter A. They will ask you if you need that service.
> 
> Important point to note is that once you create your online appointment for PCC pay the fees online then come back to the main page and cancel the appointment. Then go to Retrive application page and then take the print out. They do not accept the print outs with appointment dates if you are going for walk in.
> 
> ...


We have to visit Mundwa passport office right? or senapati bapat road


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

That is correct. You need to visit Mundwa office.


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

Hi Experts,

Request your valuable feedback on these PCC related queries -

I have applied for PCC for me and my spouse in Pune where we have been staying for around 4 years now. We both have our passport address and current address as different. 

I have these as proofs of my present address as per the prescribed list of documents -
1) SBI account statement for last 2 years
2) Income tax assessment document
3) Gas connection

*I hope I will be able to get PCC done with above set of documents ?*

My spouse only has 6 month old SBI account statement as her present address proof. Also her passport has got my name as spouse. *Will this be sufficient to get her PCC done?*

There is another twist to all these. I have shifted to a new address 2 weeks back, which is different(but in Pune itself) than the one with which I applied for PCC. I had applied for PCC around a month back and my appointment is scheduled for mid Nov, *will there be any issue ?*


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

tom0801 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Request your valuable feedback on these PCC related queries -
> 
> ...




Hi tom0801 ,

Even I want to apply for PCC for me and my spouse in Pune. We too have our passport address and current address as different. Can you please share you experience ?
How much time it took?

Regards,
Indrajit


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

I got the information that, it takes around 45 days to get PCC in Pune.  

For me and my wife both, our passport address is different than current.

Does it really take that much time ??

Also, when do we have to submit PCC, is it after CO allocation or at the time of visa application?

How much time does CO give to submit PCC??

Regards,
Indrajit


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

Hi Expats,

I applied for PCC at Pune RPO for me and my wife on 19th Nov. The current status says for both of us says "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office." . 
Should I wait for a mail/sms from RPO for PCC letter or should i follow-up with local police station?


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

tom0801 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I applied for PCC at Pune RPO for me and my wife on 19th Nov. The current status says for both of us says "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office." .
> Should I wait for a mail/sms from RPO for PCC letter or should i follow-up with local police station?


sorry for typo, i applied at PSK and not RPO


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

*PCC within 1.5 hrs*

Hello All,
today I entered psk, pune at 09:15 AM for PCC of me and my wife with appointment. ( Since Pune PSK has stopped walk-in facility for pcc from 1st Dec 2014).

We went through all three counters A, B, C and came out with 2 copies of pcc at 10:45 AM. They also stamped our passports for pcc issued. That was really fast and was an amazing experience. 

( :argue: There's was little argument between me and verification officer as he was asking why i haven't added spouse name in my passport. I asked him if that was necessary and also told him that my spouse has my name in her passport. He was little annoyed with my reply and told me that you should add your spouse name in passport but fortunately he asked me to produce marriage certificate and it was sorted out)

Our address was same as it's in passport.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the information that, it takes around 45 days to get PCC in Pune.
> 
> ...


Indrajit,

I am not sure about time taken for Pune PCC. Maybe someone with "local experience" can answer that query.

As for your other queries:
- You can apply for PCC without having to wait for CO allocation. If you receive the PCC, you may as well upload it without having to wait for CO allocation. This is called "front loading". However, do note that your Initial Entry Date (IED) for the visa will be one year from the date of your PCC-issue date (or Meds if Meds are done earlier). Therefore, most people wait for as long as they can for the PCC. But if you reckon that Pune PCC takes longer (especially when your address isn't from Pune), then you might want to apply a bit earlier.

- CO normally gives you 28 days to submit requested documents. However, if you feel it would longer for you to arrange the requested documents, you can write to the CO asking for more time. They would accommodate your request.

All the best.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

Guys, do you know whether its worth getting PCC in advance - may be while filing for EOI?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

timberlake said:


> Guys, do you know whether its worth getting PCC in advance - may be while filing for EOI?


Not really worth doing PCC and/ or Medicals this early because the date by which you should first enter Australia on the PR visa depends on the dates when you do PCC and Medicals.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you Sir.

I see . But there are few threads going on "front loading". Then not sure that how it would help.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Front loading means uploading before the CO gets allocated and asks for them.
It takes about 50 to 60 days for CO to get allocated. Most people prefer doing the PCC during this period and front load it.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks

I am from Pune and I have applied for PCC on 20th Feb 2015, done my verification in police station ( Local Police station at Wakad in Pune ) on 21st March 2015. But till date there is no PCC message yet received by me to collect the same from PSK. 

Can any one please let me know what will be the best step I should take, I have been suggested to go to Poilice commissioner office so that matter can be expedited. I have talked to local police station as well and they have said your file has been transferred already.

Alo I was thinking to put an RTI as its almost 50 days and still I do not have my PCC with me. 

I have lodged my visa application on 20th Feb 2015 and now people who has lodged the Visa at that point of time are getting direct grants...

Below is my signatture.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Front loading means uploading before the CO gets allocated and asks for them.
> It takes about 50 to 60 days for CO to get allocated. Most people prefer doing the PCC during this period and front load it.


thanks, very useful !


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

@Yashdeep, Is our passport issued from outstation?


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

timberlake said:


> @Yashdeep, Is our passport issued from outstation?


Hi Timberlake

No, Its same city Pune and been recently reissued.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Yashdeep,

I would suggest you visit the Pune Police Commissioner office Passport Cell.
Based on their reply, you should visit Pune PSK as well and explain them the issue.

As your passport was recently reissued, there shouldn't be any further delay.

Keep updating us your progress regarding PCC.

****If you have already done this, then kindly ignore.*


Regards,
Jeetendra



yashdeepsingh said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am from Pune and I have applied for PCC on 20th Feb 2015, done my verification in police station ( Local Police station at Wakad in Pune ) on 21st March 2015. But till date there is no PCC message yet received by me to collect the same from PSK.
> 
> ...


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi Yashdeep,
> 
> I would suggest you visit the Pune Police Commissioner office Passport Cell.
> Based on their reply, you should visit Pune PSK as well and explain them the issue.
> ...


Thanks Jiten

Actually i went there but due to second saturday it was closed. I will again go on Monday.

Thanks
Yash


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

dude you should have just paid money and you get it PCC in just 2 days. 
I had same address, same location for over 7 years and still they took 2 months + for PCC.
finally i had to talk to one of them and he said they dont have my police verification... i was like WTF
so i visited local police station - paid him 2k - he created my police verification in jus 1 day, sent to commissioner office, i also told him give it to your contact there - met that contact - 5k and next day my file was in passport office and i got PCC stamped on 3rd day.

remember commissioner office is hard place to give money as lot many seniors move around there so you have to find contact from local police station where your passport verification was done and he can find person for you and you meet him out of office ours at canteen or outside and give money. go next day and you have PCC.

do this if they drag your PCC for long


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

adi2013 said:


> dude you should have just paid money and you get it PCC in just 2 days.
> I had same address, same location for over 7 years and still they took 2 months + for PCC.
> finally i had to talk to one of them and he said they dont have my police verification... i was like WTF
> so i visited local police station - paid him 2k - he created my police verification in jus 1 day, sent to commissioner office, i also told him give it to your contact there - met that contact - 5k and next day my file was in passport office and i got PCC stamped on 3rd day.
> ...


You are actually correct , but i have asked if they want some thing else , in return he just smiled and said no Sir you dont owe any thing else. It might be some thing which they cant ask directly but its difficult to deal with so many people around. At the same time your file will suffer. 

In Monday i am gonna put RTI after commissioner office and these *******s will get taste of the scrutiny if i cant get the pcc next week. Going to get some contacts in Police commissioner office soon if they work fine !

Cheers
Yash


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mate, RTI and all is not going to get you anywhere. Don't judge me, but I am sure they are treating you indifferently because you are a "Singh". I suggest you take help from someone who is a local there at Wakad (you know the kinds- Marathi, Scorpio chap) and have him speak to them about the money. Sadly, that is how things work there - not just Wakad PS, but almost everywhere else in MH.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

hehehe its nothing to do with marathi and all.... i am marathi and i still had to go through hell finally money. and i believe its all over india.. just matter of someone experience which can be positive or negative.
anyway i agree with you that RTI and all not going to help. spending couple grand will give him PCC in just days however he needs to find proper contact. its really impossible for anyone working at commissioner office to accept any offer openly. it has to be through 3rd person who's got offline contacts with him. best person i can advise -
go to police station where they do police verification for you area. he can be your contact but in that case you will have to pay twice... first to the local poice statin chap and then commissioner office chap through him.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

If this is issue with passports having Pune address, what would happen to passports issued in other states. I hope Sanghvi Police station is better.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Adi and Keeda for your views, 

TO your all information , I have went today to the police commissioner office and pushed my request. The lady has said that your file has just arrived and you will get PCC done in a week. Collect your PCC from PSK Mundhwa office which I have agreed and looks good to me.

To my surprise I have recived SMS in couple of hours that my PCC has been cleared and I can collect the same from PSK.

So nothing like this that always we need to push the PS by money, and I have never paid any thing to Passport office - touch wood yet to aquire passport or PCC  

Cheers Guys and hope India will get going without Bribe 

Ps - To let you know , I have big people like Kalate and Barne ( Corporator and MLA )who know me personally in the locality as I am Chairman of my Society. Could have taken help if required but why the fuss if you can do it by persisitance  

Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Documents for PCC @ PSK Pune?*



*Congrats!!!
Hope you get your PPC without any fuss now!!!*

Kindly let me know what documents did you submit for PCC?

For my Spouse and Myself, we have the SAME Current address and the address mentioned on the Passport.

Also did the guys at PSK, Pune require any proof of you applying for Australian Visa for issuing the PCC (LIKE email from CO asking for PCC/Invite email)?



Regards,
Jeetendra




yashdeepsingh said:


> Thanks Adi and Keeda for your views,
> 
> TO your all information , I have went today to the police commissioner office and pushed my request. The lady has said that your file has just arrived and you will get PCC done in a week. Collect your PCC from PSK Mundhwa office which I have agreed and looks good to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Congrats!!!
> Hope you get your PPC without any fuss now!!!*
> 
> Kindly let me know what documents did you submit for PCC?
> ...


Cheers,

All the docs like MSEB bill, Phone bill, Property Tax , Neighbours Photo ID and application, Gas bill , Passport Xerox,National ID Xerox ( PAN , ADHAAR etc ) Photographs, it will suffice the need. He can ask for Bank Statements if you do not have valid address proof even. You may get the same if all is clear asap. My case was delayed because the Local police station called me late and submitted the application back to Police Commissioner office late. By closely examining I have found they were not not competent of handling details for PCC. They call up people in haphazard manner and do not get time to submit the docs on time. Upon asking "What else" is required he smiled and said go back home Boaayy we will take care :welcome:

Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*PSK Pune | Documents Required?*

Thank you!!!
This clears documents required at Police Station.


*Now Documents at PSK, Pune*

What documents did the guys at PSK, Pune ask?
***_As for my Spouse and Myself, the address mentioned on the Passport and our Current address is same._

Also did the guys at PSK, Pune require any proof of you applying for Australian Visa for issuing the PCC (LIKE email from CO asking for PCC/Invite email)?


Regards,
Jeetendra



yashdeepsingh said:


> Cheers,
> 
> All the docs like MSEB bill, Phone bill, Property Tax , Neighbours Photo ID and application, Gas bill , Passport Xerox,National ID Xerox ( PAN , ADHAAR etc ) Photographs, it will suffice the need. He can ask for Bank Statements if you do not have valid address proof even. You may get the same if all is clear asap. My case was delayed because the Local police station called me late and submitted the application back to Police Commissioner office late. By closely examining I have found they were not not competent of handling details for PCC. They call up people in haphazard manner and do not get time to submit the docs on time. Upon asking "What else" is required he smiled and said go back home Boaayy we will take care :welcome:
> 
> Cheers


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thank you!!!
> This clears documents required at Police Station.
> 
> Now Documents at PSK, Pune
> ...


Nothing , you shld take mseb bill or phone bill. Marriage certificate and child Birth Cert is mandatory. Rest your passport xeroxes are compulsary. 

Hope this helps

Cheers
Yash


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!

Regards,
Jeetendra



yashdeepsingh said:


> Nothing , you shld take mseb bill or phone bill. Marriage certificate and child Birth Cert is mandatory. Rest your passport xeroxes are compulsary.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ...


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Thanks Adi and Keeda for your views,
> 
> TO your all information , I have went today to the police commissioner office and pushed my request. The lady has said that your file has just arrived and you will get PCC done in a week. Collect your PCC from PSK Mundhwa office which I have agreed and looks good to me.
> 
> ...


great news !!! as i said its personal experience. in my case everything was same and my wife and my kid got PCC on the spot during our appointment in just 1 day. its just me who got stuck. anyway i am used to it now. even for Adhar card me and my wife applied same day and she got it in 1 month time and mine is yet to come  story dosent end here... i applied for voters card with my wife and to my surprise she got it quickly and i am the one who is still waiting.
off course i did follow up and everything. electricity bills, water bills, corporation tax, property tax ... everything is on my name still as of now i just have passport. no Adhar card, no voters card.... don't know why Indian government dosent like me


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Cheers,
> 
> All the docs like MSEB bill, Phone bill, Property Tax , Neighbours Photo ID and application, Gas bill , Passport Xerox,National ID Xerox ( PAN , ADHAAR etc ) Photographs, it will suffice the need. He can ask for Bank Statements if you do not have valid address proof even. You may get the same if all is clear asap. My case was delayed because the Local police station called me late and submitted the application back to Police Commissioner office late. By closely examining I have found they were not not competent of handling details for PCC. They call up people in haphazard manner and do not get time to submit the docs on time. Upon asking "What else" is required he smiled and said go back home Boaayy we will take care :welcome:
> 
> Cheers


is the above list of documents required when the Police ask you to come down to station for verification? 
How many days after submitting the application at PSK can one expect the police station to ask you to visit?


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

evangelist said:


> is the above list of documents required when the Police ask you to come down to station for verification?
> How many days after submitting the application at PSK can one expect the police station to ask you to visit?


Yes,

It depends on what kind of police station you are going. Mine was slower because of the unorganised people out there, it took 52 days.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Folks,

whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.

Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity. 

I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!! 

Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.

But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ... 

I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well  

Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.

All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for getting the grant!


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> ...


congrats !!!! if you get stuck with IELTS its really difficult to get out. one of my very close friend is stuck at that stage. already attempted 4 times but as you said sometime it might be pure luck you need to get through. i hope he also clears that phase.

All the best for your next journey. there are many active seniors here to help. so dont worry. off course do google, read some of old threads and then post questions. we are happy to help


----------



## hlagvankar (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I need to do PCC and it seems there is problem.

My passport is issued from Mumbai, then I shifted to New Bombay (now Permanent address) and now since last 1 year I have been in Pune (Wakad).

Any idea how can I get my PCC done without any trouble?

Also, what would be the supporting documents? I have rent agreement which is notarized and not registered. My agreement is expired and i am renewing it in couple of days, so do i need to carry both rent agreements' soft copy?

Thanks in advance


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. .


congratulations. Your perseverance has paid off. What is your IED?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Yes,
> 
> It depends on what kind of police station you are going. Mine was slower because of the unorganised people out there, it took 52 days.


Thanks. Few more questions:
1. are the references required to visit the police station with you? 
2. do the police visit your home address for verification or just ask you to come down to police stn? (in old passport issue process they used to do both)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

All The Best for the next steps lane:!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1. Most of the times they ask you to bring the references with you to the Police Station. But it all depends. They aren't consistent.
2. They still follow the same process. Again as I said earlier they aren't consistent.

Regards,
Jeetendra



evangelist said:


> Thanks. Few more questions:
> 1. are the references required to visit the police station with you?
> 2. do the police visit your home address for verification or just ask you to come down to police stn? (in old passport issue process they used to do both)


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate,
It seems that PCC was one of the major hurdle for you. Could you give some tips to get PCC in Pune or I can call you if PM me your num.
Cheers


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

timberlake said:


> Congratulations mate,
> It seems that PCC was one of the major hurdle for you. Could you give some tips to get PCC in Pune or I can call you if PM me your num.
> Cheers


You need to book an appointment for PCC and on the scheduled date visit PSK Mundwa for the PCC.
The link below will give you all the details for it.
How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application

Make sure you know under which police station your residence is, you will need it while filling up the application form.
If the address on your passport is same as the address you are currently staying at then you can expect to receive your PCC on the same day, else you will have to go through the Police Verification process.

You would require few documents, the list of the same you can find on the passport website.

You can get information about Pune RPO in the site mentioned below, call them for any clarifications regarding PCC.
Pune RPO


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

thanks mate, that's very elaborative.
It's just that I've gone through painful posts related to PCC in Pune for outstation address ( especially in my area police station - Sanghvi). Have booked the appointment for Tuesday.

I guess the PSK should be fine with visa invite letter in case they ask - why do you need a PCC ?

Regards


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

guys, its been more than 30 days since i submitted my PCC application at Pune PSK. I am getting reminder SMSes from Paspport office to contact police stn to complete police verification. The police station is saying they are still processing March month's applications. Having completed all major hurdles in a time bound manner (e.g.ACS, IELTS...), this nasty thing is driving me crazy. Wish I had applied for PCC thru tatkal. This is very frustrating. How can I expedite the process? Are they expecting something?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Try visiting the Pune Police Commissionerate office and explain them the situation.





evangelist said:


> guys, its been more than 30 days since i submitted my PCC application at Pune PSK. I am getting reminder SMSes from Paspport office to contact police stn to complete police verification. The police station is saying they are still processing March month's applications. Having completed all major hurdles in a time bound manner (e.g.ACS, IELTS...), this nasty thing is driving me crazy. Wish I had applied for PCC thru tatkal. This is very frustrating. How can I expedite the process? Are they expecting something?


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

evangelist said:


> guys, its been more than 30 days since i submitted my PCC application at Pune PSK. I am getting reminder SMSes from Paspport office to contact police stn to complete police verification. The police station is saying they are still processing March month's applications. Having completed all major hurdles in a time bound manner (e.g.ACS, IELTS...), this nasty thing is driving me crazy. Wish I had applied for PCC thru tatkal. This is very frustrating. How can I expedite the process? Are they expecting something?


There is nothing as Tatkal PCC as per my knowledge. Go to police station catch hold of the guy and do it in old fashioned way  this is how it works . They are holding your application only because you have not offered them . Seriously i got my PCC in similar fashion because the c**p system so after waiting for a week i figured out how it works.

Yeah if you want to have it in clean way and if you have more time Police Commissioners approach can be another alternative.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

evangelist said:


> guys, its been more than 30 days since i submitted my PCC application at Pune PSK. I am getting reminder SMSes from Paspport office to contact police stn to complete police verification. The police station is saying they are still processing March month's applications. Having completed all major hurdles in a time bound manner (e.g.ACS, IELTS...), this nasty thing is driving me crazy. Wish I had applied for PCC thru tatkal. This is very frustrating. How can I expedite the process? Are they expecting something?


There is no Tatkal PCC. its very typical in Pune police station that they are always 2 months behind schedule due to too much work assigned to them plus officially they are getting very less paid. now you know what to do


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello folks! I am too from PUNE.
And I am already looking for options for PCC. 
This could be useful for someone 
How to get police clearance certificate in India? – Corpocrat

Anyways there is a new Passport office at Mundwa after Kalyani Nagar end. Not new in fact. I guess that is there from more than a year now


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

adi2013 said:


> There is no Tatkal PCC. its very typical in Pune police station that they are always 2 months behind schedule due to too much work assigned to them plus officially they are getting very less paid. now you know what to do


The police station now have a separate section for handling police verifications (for passport and PCC). Workload exists, but delays should not be so significant. I visited 2 times and the person told me they are yet to take up April applications. They discouraged any further conversations (which i was willing to initiate). 

I thought commissioner office can be approached if the application has not reached police station. But that does not seem to be the case here.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

evangelist said:


> The police station now have a separate section for handling police verifications (for passport and PCC). Workload exists, but delays should not be so significant. I visited 2 times and the person told me they are yet to take up April applications. They discouraged any further conversations (which i was willing to initiate).
> 
> I thought commissioner office can be approached if the application has not reached police station. But that does not seem to be the case here.


there is a chance that they are heavily loaded with their work hours and shifts but that does not mean they should not work efficiently. anyway if you go there 2-3 times they know that you are in urgency. go there in their lunch time, wait bloody 1 hour for their lunch to finish and then contact the person if possible ask him for tea outside police station. try even late evening time when their shift ends. that is where deals are made. these days no one takes any bribe in office. feel really sad to ask you to bribe but that is how it is. unless papers are cleared from local police station no one can do anything e.g. commissioner office or passport office.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

adi2013 said:


> there is a chance that they are heavily loaded with their work hours and shifts but that does not mean they should not work efficiently. anyway if you go there 2-3 times they know that you are in urgency...


i went there again, and cribbed that its been 5+ weeks and I am receiving reminders from PSK to visit police stn, then they asked for my application date and promptly pulled it up. They have asked me to come tomorrow with documents. 
2 identity proofs
3 address proofs
form signed by 2 references, and copies of their Id proofs
1 photograph

Those who have applied recently, please advise if really 3 address proofs will be mandatory. 

They have not asked me to get the references to police stn. So will they visit the residence address after document submission?


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

evangelist said:


> i went there again, and cribbed that its been 5+ weeks and I am receiving reminders from PSK to visit police stn, then they asked for my application date and promptly pulled it up. They have asked me to come tomorrow with documents.
> 2 identity proofs
> 3 address proofs
> form signed by 2 references, and copies of their Id proofs
> ...


Ok so Pune Cops are really sitting there to create more issues rather than get the work done. I cannot say about the particular police station but here in bangalore i just had these things

1) Single address verifications
2) Two references with there signature
3) ID proof i had my passport and DL
4) Few passport photo
5) Few Green Leaves  i should have pulled this up on point 1* yeah after seeing this i never faced any other issue and was in turn offered special police ginger tea :spit: . I actually shouldn't be happily saying this but this is the only thing they need here.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi

I am living in Pune since last 6 months and before that I was in faridabad for 11 months. Before that I was in Pune again. I don't have registered agreement, though I am planning to get it prepared. I have account in bank of Baroda and planning to transfer it to Pune branch. As I am in pune since last 6 months only so will it create problem?
I don't have electricity bill or gas bill. 

Please suggest how should I proceed.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

ravinain said:


> Hi
> 
> I am living in Pune since last 6 months and before that I was in faridabad for 11 months. Before that I was in Pune again. I don't have registered agreement, though I am planning to get it prepared. I have account in bank of Baroda and planning to transfer it to Pune branch. As I am in pune since last 6 months only so will it create problem?
> I don't have electricity bill or gas bill.
> ...


It all depends on the police station and the person concerned there. In your case they may choose to get details for Faridabad police station (since you have not been in Pune for the last one year). Speak to the policeman in charge of your verification, everything is in his hands so find out how best to deal with him.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

ravinain said:


> Hi
> 
> I am living in Pune since last 6 months and before that I was in faridabad for 11 months. Before that I was in Pune again. I don't have registered agreement, though I am planning to get it prepared. I have account in bank of Baroda and planning to transfer it to Pune branch. As I am in pune since last 6 months only so will it create problem?
> I don't have electricity bill or gas bill.
> ...


Were you in Faridabad on deputation ? were you maintaining a house in Pune while you were in Faridabad? Was your address different during your earlier stay in Pune?

Whether faridabad station will be referred to , is totally dependant on the local police station. It will also depend on where your passport was issued, your address on the passport. During the PCC process, when you visit police station you will be asked specific details such as how long you have stayed at current address. 

Regardless, you need to produce address proofs of your current residence (if you dont have it). They accept specified documents as address proof- electricity bill, rental agreement, bank passbook of nationalized bank, letter from housing society office, municipal tax bill, etc. Make sure you have at least 2 of those.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

Managed to submit PCC application yesterday. On first visit to PSK, passport officer kept my application on hold because an old application seemed open. I ran to my home town and got reference letter that old application is basically an ECNR serviced availed. So it can't be closed.

During my second appointment at PCC Pune, a considerate officer at C counter understood the problem and mentioned that reference letter was not required at all because all details are in system.

So it all comes down to sheer luck. I'd suggest you to get started with PCC as as soon as you receive invite. You never know how the system works and where your file can get stuck.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

I need a gazette copy of name change.
I have passport with my new name. How can I get the copy of name change from gazette office. The passport was issued in Delhi and currently I am in pune.


----------



## Samit123 (Jul 16, 2015)

I had submitted for my PCC in the police commissioner office on 24th of July.
I am circling the local police station. But they are saying they have not got it.
Today is 13th Aug
What should i do? I am from Pune.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

I am going to apply for PCC from Pune in 2nd week of october. It would be great if anyone could share their experience with Sangvi police station?


----------



## Samit123 (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't know about ur station.
But i went to commissioner office. Applied there.
I went to my local PO. He said PCC generally don't come to him.He told me to collect the application from commissioner office and submit to him (This is not my job, but i did).
I was called the next day. It was done.
I collected the PCC later from the commissioner office.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Samit123 said:


> I don't know about ur station.
> But i went to commissioner office. Applied there.
> I went to my local PO. He said PCC generally don't come to him.He told me to collect the application from commissioner office and submit to him (This is not my job, but i did).
> I was called the next day. It was done.
> I collected the PCC later from the commissioner office.


In the process did u have to pay any bribe? Also after how many days did you collect your file from commissioners office? And after how many days u got ur final PCC? Thanks in advance..


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

If i show rent agreement (not registered), with police verification done for it, and then apply for PCC, in that case will PV be done again?

Has anyone here applied with rent agreement (not registered), with PV done, got PCC in a day?


----------



## babagump1234 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Reissue of passport*



gyan said:


> I think you would also be asked for Tenant Police verification. It is must nowadays for all tenants. If you do not have one with your current address, you might be charged more else small amount of 250 would do.
> Best of luck. Do post your experience.


Well, I found a good article on various SMS we receive during our passport reissuance. It was a great help to me...
\\routineblabber.blogspot.in/2015/04/how-to-reissue-your-passport-in-india.html


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

My story -- applied for PCC Yesterday for both, me and my Wife (500 +500 INR). Was lucky to get an appointment for today at 3:00 PM. The whole process took 1 hour, when I asked about the time frame at Counter A, that Gentleman replied PCC usually takes 1 month, surprisingly at Counter C4 i.e the third and last counter both of our PCC were issued and they stamped our passport as well . PCC issued for Common wealth of Australia. I went to Pune , Mundwah PSK.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

*Time flying by!! - No Message from PSK*

Hello Everyone!!

We are also in the same boat and waiting endlessly for getting our PCC as these are the only documents requested by our CO 

Here is my story:

Me and My wife visited PSK Pune (Mundhwa) on 16th Oct 2015 with all our required documents (appointment was booked on 15th Oct 2015)

In the meanwhile CO Allocation happened on 19th Oct 

As our both Passports were not issued at PUNE, we were told Police Verification needs to be done for the same and they issued us the Acknowledgement Letter.

They told us to wait for 3 weeks (send a message on our numbers, as we opted for the messaging service) and then visit our Local Police Station i.e. Sanghavi (in case we don't get a call or message to visit early), we waited till 31st Oct 2015 with no message or call coming we opted to visit Police Station on 1st Nov.

Though we didn't have any message - Police Verification Officer took our File Numbers and told us to come again on the same day after office hours. We went again and submitted all our documents, we were told we will get message within 8 days from Passport Office to collect our PCC (they told us file will go to COP and post they approve, it will got to PSK.

As per latest update - I have not received any notification from PSK to come and collect our PCC and we are not sure where exactly our files are right now.

I am now kind of getting impatient as our 28 days deadline from CO to submit our PCC is going to end by 16th/17th Nov. I have already dropped a note yesterday requesting an extension (attaching our Acknowledgement Letter), but yet to hear back from the GSM Authorities.

I have couple of questions, if someone can help me with them.

How much time usually CO takes to provide an extension?

How many days extension is usually provided?

When can i expect a message from PSK (any tentative date as per anyone's experience)?

Shall I expect any more hurdles?

Is it advisable to visit COP office and ask them to push?

Thanks!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

ash36 said:


> If i show rent agreement (not registered), with police verification done for it, and then apply for PCC, in that case will PV be done again?
> 
> Has anyone here applied with rent agreement (not registered), with PV done, got PCC in a day?


My experience with Sangavi Police Station was good! I just went with all below documents:

With Rent Agreement (Notarized or Registered) it will not make any difference as Police Verification is done separately.

Index 2 - Took it from Landlord
PCMC Tax Receipt - Took it from Landlord
Electricity Bill - 2 Months - Took Printout from website
Society Letter - If you can get that - Asked Society Chairman for the same
Rent Agreement - 2 Years (Notarized or Registered)
Passport
PAN Card
Voter ID Card or Aadhar Card
2 Photographs
1 Year Bank Statement
HSC School Certificate
Marriage Certificate (If Applicable)

Ensure you take them as originals and xerox as well.

Thanks!


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

you visit commissioner office pune and ask them to speedup the process. they will surely help you.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> you visit commissioner office pune and ask them to speedup the process. they will surely help you.





hope_faith_belief said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> We are also in the same boat and waiting endlessly for getting our PCC as these are the only documents requested by our CO
> 
> ...



you visit commissioner office pune and ask them to speedup the process. they will surely help you.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> you visit commissioner office pune and ask them to speedup the process. they will surely help you.


Where is the commissioner office located in pune? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> Where is the commissioner office located in pune?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play



Its behind pune station .. near camp...


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> you visit commissioner office pune and ask them to speedup the process. they will surely help you.


Thank you!


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

I submitted required documents to local police on 9th November. and i just checked the status of my file on 14th Nov, it says under review with regional passport office. I am surprised the status changed so fast. I did not pay any bribe.

Documents asked by PSK:- A year old bank statement of HDFC bank
Documents asked by local police:- passport
pan-card
birth certificate
A year old bank statement of HDFC bank
light bill
An affidavit saying i lived at this place for more then a year (as i did not have any rent agreement)

@Keeda/All- Should i go to the RPO office tomorrow morning and bug them to give me PCC in a day? Would they entertainer me, because its been just 2 working days they have received my file. Would they consider the 28 days grace period getting over on 22nd November?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

ash36 said:


> I submitted required documents to local police on 9th November. and i just checked the status of my file on 14th Nov, it says under review with regional passport office. I am surprised the status changed so fast. I did not pay any bribe.
> 
> Documents asked by PSK:- A year old bank statement of HDFC bank
> Documents asked by local police:- passport
> ...


Great I'm in the situation no rent agreement. Can u PLEASE share the affidavit format via PM? it will save me a ton of time. 

Thanks

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Finally to keep it simple Finally, magic wand moved and got our message to come and collect our PCC from PSK Pune, huge sigh of relief!! 

Monday 23rd Nov. we will collect our PCC, scan it and click "Request Complete" button.

Keeping our fingers crossed.

All the Best to all members waiting for their PCC clearance.

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Finally to keep it simple Finally, magic wand moved and got our message to come and collect our PCC from PSK Pune, huge sigh of relief!!
> 
> Monday 23rd Nov. we will collect our PCC, scan it and click "Request Complete" button.
> 
> ...


How long did it take from application? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> How long did it take from application?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Submission of documents at PSK - 16th Oct
Document Verification at Local Police Station - 1st Nov
Clearance by Local Police - 10th Nov
Message from PSK to collect PCC - 18th Nov.

So in Total -1 month and 2 days!

Thanks!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Submission of documents at PSK - 16th Oct
> Document Verification at Local Police Station - 1st Nov
> Clearance by Local Police - 10th Nov
> Message from PSK to collect PCC - 18th Nov.
> ...


Heck thats long. I'm unable to decide if i sbould go to PSK or Comissioner office. I cant wait a month cause im looking for a direct grant. 

Btw did you have a registered agreement? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Heck thats long. I'm unable to decide if i sbould go to PSK or Comissioner office. I cant wait a month cause im looking for a direct grant.
> 
> Btw did you have a registered agreement?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


If you can shell out money around 3k, it should be piece of cake.

I had notarized rental agreements for last 3 years and current one as notarized.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Just wanted to confirm if getting PCC directly from Commissioners Office rather than PSK will work or not? 

Can someone please confirm if they've successfully got PCC from Commissioners Office accepted by DIBP?

Thanks


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Just wanted to confirm if getting PCC directly from Commissioners Office rather than PSK will work or not?
> 
> Can someone please confirm if they've successfully got PCC from Commissioners Office accepted by DIBP?
> 
> Thanks


PCC from Commissioners Office will not be accepted.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

ash36 said:


> PCC from Commissioners Office will not be accepted.


Any authoritative reference? I mean has CO ever refused to accept it for someone? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Samit123 said:


> I don't know about ur station.
> But i went to commissioner office. Applied there.
> I went to my local PO. He said PCC generally don't come to him.He told me to collect the application from commissioner office and submit to him (This is not my job, but i did).
> I was called the next day. It was done.
> I collected the PCC later from the commissioner office.


Hi Samit,

I assume you submitted for PCC through Commissioners Office rather than PSK, just like I did. Was your PCC accepted by DIBP? Some people are saying its not accepted.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> All Documents Uploaded and Submitted, Now the real wait starts


Would it be advisable to send them an email notification to 
assess our application?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Would it be advisable to send them an email notification to
> assess our application?


When you click Information Provided button, some trigger will surely be sent to the authorities, you can drop note as well. stating requested documents are uploaded


----------



## m.seid1984 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi, 

Dear Sir/Madame

i am writing to you with regards to the issuance of police clearance from India for Non-Indian nationals. 

My name is mohamed Sied I'm an Eritrean national, I graduated from India and now i'm working and residing in Doha. I have applied for immigrant spousal visa to the U.S and the embassy of the U.S asked me to provide police clearance from India. please advise me on how can I get this police clearance. I left India 10 years ago.


thanks,
Mohamed Sied


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

m.seid1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dear Sir/Madame
> 
> ...


Hi

login to government of india passport website and search there. I am sure there is sufficient info there.
Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project

If not, then try calling any of the helpline number during indian working hours.


----------

